# Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen



## PCGH-Redaktion (10. Dezember 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*

						Die drei Paketdienste Hermes, DPD und DHL (Deutsche Post) planen im kommenden Jahr Preiserhöhungen. Gestiegene Personalkosten sind laut ihnen maßgeblich verantwortlich dafür. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*


----------



## master030 (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*

Und dafür wird die Leistung noch schlechter als sie jetzt schon ist.


----------



## Seeefe (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



master030 schrieb:


> Und dafür wird die Leistung noch schlechter als sie jetzt schon ist.



Beispiele?


----------



## shadie (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*

Gestiegene Personalkosten 

Ich möchte wetten, dass nicht etwa die DHL Paketsklaven die durch externe Unternehmen angestellt werden daran Schuld sind.
Die dürfen sicherlich noch für Ihren Hungerlohn weiterschuften.

Bei den Managern oder fest angestellten Paketboten die dann auch besser behandelt werden, mag das sicherlich stimmen jap.

Ich bestelle mittlerweile nicht mehr so viel online.
Wenn es sich vermeiden lässt gehe ich in den Einzelhandel.



master030 schrieb:


> Und dafür wird die Leistung noch schlechter als sie jetzt schon ist.



Du kannst ja mal den Job einen Tag ausüben.
Dann bin ich gespannt wie du über solche Kommentare denkst.

Gibt da ne tolle Doku zu, seit dem zügel ich mich auch etwas mit den Onlineaufträgen.


----------



## h_tobi (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



master030 schrieb:


> Und dafür wird die Leistung noch schlechter als sie jetzt schon ist.



Wer weiß, vlt. sprechen die Zusteller dann endlich wieder verständliches Deutsch.... 

Nen Hungerlohn zahlen aber wundern, wenn die Mitarbeiter gehen. 

Naja, bei uns klappt es einigermaßen, Andere haben da wohl wesentlich mehr Probleme.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*

Sofern die Erhöhung der Preise tatsächlich für Gehaltserhöhungen bei den Zustellern sorgt, ist das eine gute Entwicklung.
Wenn es gar so weit kommt, dass ein DPD-Zusteller mal "Hallo." sagt und einem nicht nur das Paket entgegen hält, freue ich mich doppelt.


----------



## Bevier (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*

Vielleicht schaffen sie es dann endlich einmal genug Personal einzustellen, dass die Lieferung rechtzeitig ankommen. Mittlerweile kommt bei mir im Schnitt jedes vierte Päckchen nicht am angegeben Termin an, so dass ich allein dieses Jahr schon 4 Urlaubstage für wichtige Lieferungen verschwendet hatte und nichts kam... -.-


----------



## azzih (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



Bevier schrieb:


> Vielleicht schaffen sie es dann endlich einmal genug Personal einzustellen, dass die Lieferung rechtzeitig ankommen. Mittlerweile kommt bei mir im Schnitt jedes vierte Päckchen nicht am angegeben Termin an, so dass ich allein dieses Jahr schon 4 Urlaubstage für wichtige Lieferungen verschwendet hatte und nichts kam... -.-



Du kriegst bei Paketen keine Liefertermine, das ist keine Spedition. Das ist dir klar oder? Die Trackingdaten sind nur grobe Richtwerte und haben keine Bindewirkung. Wenn du eine Lieferung mit Liefertermin willst dann zahl bitte extra für so ein Service, beispielsweise DHL Express.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*

Man soll also mehr dafür bezahlen, dass man seine Pakete künftig öfter in Paketshops abholen muss. Finde den Fehler. Keine logische Entwicklung für die Kunden. 

Aber um ehrlich zu sein, viel ändert's wohl nicht, denn in den vergangenen Monaten hat sich Schabernack wie "Ich klingel erst gar nicht, sondern klebe einen Abholzettel hin" in unseren Breitengraden bereits etabliert.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## master030 (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Beispiele?



gidf.de


----------



## Maverick3k (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Man soll also mehr dafür bezahlen, dass man seine Pakete künftig öfter in Paketshops abholen muss. Finde den Fehler. Keine logische Entwicklung für die Kunden.
> 
> Aber um ehrlich zu sein, viel ändert's wohl nicht, denn in den vergangenen Monaten hat sich Schabernack wie "Ich klingel erst gar nicht, sondern klebe einen Abholzettel hin" in unseren Breitengraden bereits etabliert.



Oder das der Hermes Bote gar nicht erst klingelt (vermutlich nicht einmal in der Nähe war) und vermerkt, der Empfänger sei nicht zu Hause.


----------



## master030 (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*

Oder vor der Haustür stehen und einfach wegfahren 

Macht Hermes bei mir immer


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



master030 schrieb:


> Und dafür wird die Leistung noch schlechter als sie jetzt schon ist.



Noch schlechter? Das heißt ich muss mein Paket dann beim Absender abholen?




PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Man soll also mehr dafür bezahlen, dass man seine Pakete künftig öfter in Paketshops abholen muss. Finde den Fehler. Keine logische Entwicklung für die Kunden.
> 
> Aber um ehrlich zu sein, viel ändert's wohl nicht, denn in den vergangenen Monaten hat sich Schabernack wie "Ich klingel erst gar nicht, sondern klebe einen Abholzettel hin" in unseren Breitengraden bereits etabliert.
> 
> ...



Lieber im Paketshop als in einer Postfiliale, die schließt bevor ich Feierabend habe. Und bei der man mangels Parkmöglichkeit auch morgens vor der Arbeit keine größeren Sendungen abholen kann. In der letzten Weihnachtszeit musste ich zweimal Samstags hin (natürlich zu Uhrzeiten an denen ich sonst Schlaf nachholen würde) und 45-60 Minuten anstehen um Pakete zu erhalten, die an Packstationen bestellt wurden.


----------



## Ash1983 (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*

Zahlt Amazon weiterhin unter 20 Cent pro Paket? Aha. Ist aber weiterhin Marktführer, oder? Aha. Dann werden die Menschen wohl sicher ihre Konsequenzen daraus ziehen und Amazon meiden. Ne, ist natürlich immer ganz nett, rumnölen zu können, aber ändern will man dann doch nix.


----------



## Kyuss89 (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*

Persönliche Zustellung wenn man nicht Zuhause ist pönalisieren und die Paketzustellung an Paket-Shops günstiger machen, denn der Deutsche muss erst einen Euro sparen bevor die Füße mal in die Hand nimmt. Dann ist glaube in dem Bereich schon viel getan.


----------



## DKK007 (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*

Bleibt zu hoffen, dass dann auch die Fahrer besser bezahlt sind und damit wieder motivierter werden mehr als einmal zu klingeln.



azzih schrieb:


> Du kriegst bei Paketen keine Liefertermine, das ist keine Spedition. Das ist dir klar oder? Die Trackingdaten sind nur grobe Richtwerte und haben keine Bindewirkung. Wenn du eine Lieferung mit Liefertermin willst dann zahl bitte extra für so ein Service, beispielsweise DHL Express.



Oder einfach an die Packstation schicken lassen.


Kleinkram wie Kabel oder Adapter bestelle ich jetzt hauptsächlich bei Ebay. Dort werden die meistens als Brief verschickt, was sowohl Versandkosten als auch Verpackungsmaterial (welches später sowieso entsorgt wird) spart. Dazu passen die einfach in den Briefkasten.


----------



## rockero (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Beispiele?



Wo soll man da anfangen?
1.) Pakete wurden vor der Haustür eines Mehrfamilienhauses offen zugänglich für alle abgestellt.
2.) Pakete wurden "an einen Nachbarn übergeben", ohne das man einen Hinweis auf den Namen hat.
3.) Pakete wurden beschädigt geliefert.
4.) Pakete wurden zugestellt an eine Tür. Die natürlich auch wieder die Haustür war. Komisch das die mittlerweile dazu in der Lage ist, Lieferungen entgegen zu nehmen.
5.) Paketbote nutzt alle Klingeln hoch und runter, bis die Haustür aufgeht und wirft das Paket in den Flur.
6.) Paketbote gibt an, dass die Annahme des Pakets verweigert wurde und das obwohl man zu hause war und der Paketbote nicht in der Lage war zu klingeln.
Das könnte man jetzt wohl den ganzen Tag so weiter machen.

Gerne könnten die Lieferdienste Kooperationsverträge mit den Wohnungsgesellschaften machen und ihre Paketboxen an die ganzen Häuser pflastern.

WENN die Preiserhöhung zur Folge hätte, dass die Lieferungen wieder problemloser laufen, dann hätte ich nicht einmal unbedingt etwas dagegen, da ich den Nutzen sehe. Wenn allerdings nur der Preis angehoben wird und der "Service" der Gleiche bleibt, dann habe ich kein Verständnis dafür.


----------



## Killer-Instinct (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*

Man sollte die Preise von Paketdiensten in Laendern mit aehnlichem Lebensstandard vergleichen. Sie sind verlgichen mit Italien/Frankreich/Schweden etc. sehr niedrig. Das kann nur Hungerloehne bedeuten. Dass die Fahrer nicht laenger mitmachen wollen, ist wohl kein Wunder. Ich empfand es bis jetzt als luxurioes, dass der Zusteller die Ware an die Tuer lieferte. Wahrscheinlich ist meine Wahrnehmung etwas anders als die der Mehrheit, aber mitunter sollte eine 40h/ pro Woche arbeitende Person vom eigenen Lohn leben koennen. 
Die Probleme bei der Zustellung letzte Zeit beruhen darauf, dass alles in Deutschland teurer geworden ist. Die meisten Fahrer steigen aus der Branche aus und machen etwas anderes, dasselbe Aufkommen von Waren wird von weniger Fahrern geliefert => sie kriegen das nicht gebacken und die Post kann sie auch nicht bestrafen, weil es physikalisch nicht moeglich ist, dass viel weniger Fahrer mehr Ware puenktlich ausliefern. Letztendlich bleiben nur die, die keine Wahl haben => Auslaender mit mangelnden Deutschkenntnissen, Fahrer, die fuer den Neuanfang zu alt geworden sind.


rockero schrieb:


> Wo soll man da anfangen?
> 1.) Pakete wurden vor der Haustür eines Mehrfamilienhauses offen zugänglich für alle abgestellt.
> 2.) Pakete wurden "an einen Nachbarn übergeben", ohne das man einen Hinweis auf den Namen hat.
> 3.) Pakete wurden beschädigt geliefert.
> ...



Erstmals ist die Post auf die Kunden angewiesen. Unzufriedene Kunden  bedeutet weniger Online- Bestellungen bei den Grosskunden. So etwas  kann sich kein Unternehmen auf Dauer leisten. Das Geld wird mit  ziemlicher Sicherheit dazu verwendet, die jetztigen Fahrer zu halten und  neue einzustellen. Anders kann die Post den Dienst auf Dauer nicht  gewaehrleisten.


----------



## fipS09 (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*

Das Problem ist doch einfach das alle großen Paketdienste an Subunternehmer auslagern, welche dann nochmal an Subunternehmer Aufträge verteilen, welche dann an Leiharbeiter oder extra "importierte" Bulgaren oder ähnliches vermitteln, die Leute sind teilweise gerade Mal in der Lage Namen und Adressen zu lesen. Dazu kommt daß diese Leute dann teilweise unter Mindestlohn einen echten Knochenjob ausüben.
Dabei kommen dann solche Sachen raus:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaBo87 (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*

Von mir aus sollen sie die Versandkosten soweit anheben, dass ein Zusteller für diese Drecksarbeit auch mit mindestens 2500,- brutto entlohnt wird. Das gleiche gilt übrigens auch für solch tolle Wohlfühljobs wie öffentliche Klos putzen etc.
Leider sind die Menschen in diesen Berufsgruppen oft dem schwachen Teil der Gesellschaft zuzuordnen und da ist Selbsthilfe oft schwer, v.a. wenn es um solidarische Maßnahmen wie Streiken geht: Viele können sich das Risiko nicht leisten, dadurch womöglich ihren Job zu verlieren. Aber nur durch solche Arbeitskämpfe könnten sie sich "theoretisch" das holen, was ihnen zustünde. Immerhin gibt es schon einmal einen Mindestlohn, der allerdings trotzdem zu niedrig ist. Gehört locker verdoppelt. 

Und die Frage: "Wer soll das zahlen?" beantworte ich mit: Jeder, dem seine Bequemlichkeit vor Geld geht. Denn anders ginge es auch: analoges einkaufen 

Das würde auch dazu führen, dass die Versandkosten steigen, die Menschen (auch ich) weniger und mit mehr Bedacht online shoppen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



master030 schrieb:


> gidf.de



Also ich kenne das ja so, dass man auf Nachfrage, seine Quellen auch zeigt und nicht einfach auf Google verweist. Aber vielleicht ist das mittlerweile auch so ein Generationending.


----------



## Amigo (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*

Hoffentlich geben die auch was an die Fahrer weiter... 

Problem ist wie immer selbst gemacht...


----------



## Seeefe (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



master030 schrieb:


> gidf.de



Schwache Antwort.


----------



## Rolk (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*

Joah, ich zahle ab nächstes Jahr auch locker flockig ~85 Cent Aufschlag pro Paket. Irgendwie habe ich meine Zweifel das Amazon, Zalando etc. genauso in die Pflicht genommen werden. Dort gibt es sicher weiterhin Dumpingpreise.​


----------



## VikingGe (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*

Vielleicht können DPD und Hermes ihren Fahrern dann auch mal ein paar Pfennige mehr bezahlen und einen Deutschkurs spendieren. Selbst im Vergleich mit den anderen Paketdiensten scheinen das noch die größten Sklaventreiber zu sein, wo alles irgendwie über Subunternehmer läuft, Hermes eigentlich nichts mehr selbst macht und sich dementsprechend auch für nichts mehr zuständig fühlt. Aber irgendwie glaube ich nicht daran, dass das Geld auch wirklich da ankommt.

Über die Service-Qualität kann ich hier ehrlich gesagt gar nicht mal meckern - ich lebe in einem Haus mit insgesamt 8 Mietparteien und bin meist der einzige, der mittags anwesend ist, also nehme ich auch so ziemlich jedes Paket an, das hier ankommt, von allen möglichen Paketdiensten - bisher selbst wenig negative Erfahrung gemacht und die Nachbarn sind auch glücklich, wenn sie nicht nach Feierabend noch irgendwo hin müssen. Aber ich hab auch schon Paketboten verzweifeln sehen, die nicht wussten, was sie tun sollten, als der richtige Empfänger nicht zu Hause war, die Sprachbarriere ist dann selbst für kurze Konversationen ein richtiges Problem.


----------



## JunglistMovement (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*

YouTube


----------



## Govego (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*

Hermes ist der größte Saftladen überhaupt. Wenn ich die Möglichkeit habe, nehme ich immer einen anderen Paketzulieferer. Nur leider gibt es diese Möglichkeit nicht immer.


----------



## Maverick3k (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



VikingGe schrieb:


> bisher selbst wenig negative Erfahrung gemacht und die Nachbarn sind auch glücklich, wenn sie nicht nach Feierabend noch irgendwo hin müssen.



Normalerweise nehme ich auch für jeden Nachbarn ein Paket entgegen, weil ich das genauso sehe wie du. Dazu kommt, wenn ich mir was bestelle (kommt selten vor), bin ich hibbelig bis es endlich ankommt. Ich gehe immer davon aus, dass es einem Nachbarn möglicherweise ebenfalls so gehen könnte 

Eine Nachbarin hat mich mal angemault, weil ich es mir erlaubt habe, ihr Paket entgegenzunehmen und sie dann 1 Etage (Tür an Tür, nur die Treppe ist dazwischen), sie musste also nur aus ihrer Wohnungstür raus, gleich links die Treppe hoch und gut... inzwischen wohnen die nicht mehr hier.)


----------



## Tengri86 (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



DaBo87 schrieb:


> Von mir aus sollen sie die Versandkosten soweit anheben, dass ein Zusteller für diese Drecksarbeit auch mit mindestens 2500,- brutto entlohnt wird. Das gleiche gilt übrigens auch für solch tolle Wohlfühljobs wie öffentliche Klos putzen etc.
> Leider sind die Menschen in diesen Berufsgruppen oft dem schwachen Teil der Gesellschaft zuzuordnen und da ist Selbsthilfe oft schwer, v.a. wenn es um solidarische Maßnahmen wie Streiken geht: Viele können sich das Risiko nicht leisten, dadurch womöglich ihren Job zu verlieren. Aber nur durch solche Arbeitskämpfe könnten sie sich "theoretisch" das holen, was ihnen zustünde. Immerhin gibt es schon einmal einen Mindestlohn, der allerdings trotzdem zu niedrig ist. Gehört locker verdoppelt.
> 
> Und die Frage: "Wer soll das zahlen?" beantworte ich mit: Jeder, dem seine Bequemlichkeit vor Geld geht. Denn anders ginge es auch: analoges einkaufen
> ...



Da hast du Recht.. egal welche Branche(Pflege)..Null Solidarität .


----------



## Cleriker999 (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



JunglistMovement schrieb:


> YouTube



Auch nicht schlecht oder einfach mal auf youtube nach "Systematischer Irrsinn - Die Paketsklaven" suchen.

Ja Der Einzelhandel ist einfach zu teuer in 99% der fälle (selbst ohne versandkosten) sonst würde selbst ich öfters dort einkaufen...Beispiel Media Markt......


----------



## soonsnookie (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*

wer glaubt die würden den zustellern höhere gehälter zahlen liegt definitiv falsch.

subunternehmer die von dhl rangezogen werden, werden weiterhin gnadenlos ausgebeutet und die dhl zusteller, welche die gleiche arbeit leisten wie postangestellte, werden weiterhin schlechter bezahlt


----------



## simosh (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



JunglistMovement schrieb:


> YouTube



Da musste ich gleich dran denken. Ein Kumpel von mir hat vor ein paar Jahren mal Probe gejobbt im Paketdienst, nach einer Woche wollte er sich die Kugel geben. Es gibt selten größere Scheißjobs wie in dem Bereich zu arbeiten, seit die Post privatisiert wurde und die ganzen Sub-Sub-Subfirmen sich gegenseitig verheizen. Ich zahl für meine Bequemlichkeit gerne, wenn mich ein Paket dann 10€ kostet, dann ist das so. Aber das muss bei den Mitarbeitern ankommen und nicht in der Tasche vom Management, oder im Mittelweg ökologisch sinnvoll (Sprit/CO2 Minderung) eingesetzt werden.


----------



## Noofuu (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*

Wir wissen doch alle das es nicht bei dem kleinen Arbeiter ankommen wird, und auf langer sicht Arbeitet bald keiner mehr für solche Unternehmen.
Und wenn Hermes Pleite gehen würde fänd ich das noch toll der Mindestlohn von 9,50€ ist auch eine Lüge. Sklaventreiber der Neuzeit so wie Zeitarbeitsfirmen da sollte die Politik mal dran dann müsste man auch nicht immer über ein Grundeinkommen Diskutieren.


----------



## extremeDsgn (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*

Bei mir gibt es einen DHL Paketboten seit zwei drei Monaten, der meine Pakete in einem bestimmten Shop abgibt. Im System wurde aber immer ein anderer Shop angegeben, sodass ich erst paar Shops absuchen durfte um an mein Paket zu kommen. Witzbolde sind das.


----------



## M4xw0lf (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*

Ich hoffe, diese Preiserhöhung dient dazu, den Paketboten _zumindest _den _Mindest_lohn zu zahlen.

Hahahahahahaaaaa, ich Scherzkeks.


----------



## RtZk (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*

Also zum Glück ist bei mir der DHL Zusteller noch Post Beamter, freundlich und zuverlässig, ist in Städten aber wohl deutlich schlimmer.
Es war nach meiner Meinung eine Katastrophale Entscheidung die Deutsche Post zu privatisieren, genauso wie die DB.


----------



## XXTREME (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*

Wenn es 1:1 den Zustellern zugute kommt und nicht dem prall gefüllten Manager Säckel habe ich 0 Problem damit .


----------



## Hannesjooo (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*

Hermes Paket funktioniert nur abholen in der Tankstelle, Lieferungen an uneren Hof kommen nie, 
Dabei macht der Fahrer immer seine Pause bei uns in der Straße .
DHL und Post kommt an und das Pünktlich.


----------



## Adi1 (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*

Bei Hermes werden ja auch die meisten Pakete von privaten Zustellern zugestellt,

welche gerade mal 0,50 € pro Zustellung verdienen.

Und z. T. fahren die da noch mit ihren privaten Pkw´s. 

Solch eine Ausbeuterei boykottiere ich schon lange. 

Da nehme ich lieber DHL, 

kostet zwar etwas mehr, dass ist mir aber etwas wert.


----------



## azzih (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*

Löhne hier in Deutschland sind halt generell ein Problem . Größte Volkswirtschaft in Europa aber Millionen Menschen die nicht von ihrem Gehalt leben können. Mindestlohn rauf auf 12€ und wegen mir 10€ für Studenten/Schüler. Arbeitgeber werden wieder jammern wie beim ersten Mindestlohn, im Endeffekt werden aber trotzdem die Jobs erhalten bleiben, weil sie ja gemacht werden müssen.

Wären wir zumindest schon bei knapp 2k brutto, was imo so die Untergrenze ist wo man als Single noch mit klarkommen kann.


----------



## r3dshiftx2 (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*

bin gerne bereit mehr zu zahlen solange das geld bei den arbeitern und nicht bei den aktionären landet


----------



## olletsag (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*

Was DHL angeht, muss man auch dort sondieren. Echte Paketzusteller verdienen von 10,75 Euro Stundenlohn aufwärts + Zulagen. So kommt man auf ca. 18 Euro. 

Das Problem sind Mitarbeiter in Subunternehmen, denn die sind von den Tarifverträgen befreit. Arbeiten aber auch für die Post AG und DHL, bekommen dann auch nur einen Hungerlohn.

Viele Logistikzentren beschäftigen Osteuropäer.


----------



## fipS09 (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



olletsag schrieb:


> Was DHL angeht, muss man auch dort sondieren. Echte Paketzusteller verdienen von 10,75 Euro Stundenlohn aufwärts + Zulagen. So kommt man auf ca. 18 Euro.
> 
> Das Problem sind Mitarbeiter in Subunternehmen, denn die sind von den Tarifverträgen befreit. Arbeiten aber auch für die Post AG und DHL, bekommen dann auch nur einen Hungerlohn.
> 
> Viele Logistikzentren beschäftigen Osteuropäer.


Das ist in der ganzen Logistikbranche ein Problem, durch die ganzen Auslagerungen an Sub- und Tochterunternehmen werden Tarifverträge umgangen. Da kommen dann morgens 100 Fahrer in die Firma um ihre LKWs zu laden, von denen dann 50 Leute 20Euro die Stunde verdienen und 30 Urlaubstage haben und der Rest verdient teilweise unter Mindestlohn und hat dazu noch weniger Urlaubstage.


----------



## DKK007 (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



azzih schrieb:


> Löhne hier in Deutschland sind halt generell ein Problem . Größte Volkswirtschaft in Europa aber Millionen Menschen die nicht von ihrem Gehalt leben können. Mindestlohn rauf auf 12€ und wegen mir 10€ für Studenten/Schüler. Arbeitgeber werden wieder jammern wie beim ersten Mindestlohn, im Endeffekt werden aber trotzdem die Jobs erhalten bleiben, weil sie ja gemacht werden müssen.
> 
> Wären wir zumindest schon bei knapp 2k brutto, was imo so die Untergrenze ist wo man als Single noch mit klarkommen kann.



Das Problem ist nur, dass die Mieten noch deutlich stärker steigen.


----------



## Govego (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*

naja, aufgrund von dieselfahrverboten in innenstädten oder im anderen extrem dem erhöhten verkehrsaufkommen kollabiert das system früher oder später aufgrund der last der aufträge. 

pakteabholshops würden da schon helfen. vor allen dingen würden dinge des alltäglichen bedarfs nicht mehr im internet bestellt werden, wenn man sie im paketshop sowieso abholen muß. dann kann man auch in den nächsten supermarkt gehen. aber irgendwann sind auch die paketabholshops überlastet. das problem wird also nur zeitlich nach hinten verschoben. 

bei sowas freut man sich irgendwann auf die paketdrohne.


----------



## DKK007 (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



Govego schrieb:


> naja, aufgrund von dieselfahrverboten in innenstädten oder im anderen extrem dem erhöhten verkehrsaufkommen kollabiert das system früher oder später aufgrund der last der aufträge.



Die Dieselfahrverbote gibt es aber nur in wenigen Städten und neue sind aufgrund der neuen Gesetzgebung auch unwahrscheinlich. Zumal es Ausnahmen für Anlieger und Lieferverkehr gibt.


----------



## -chris_ (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*

Bei einem Nachbarn von mir wurde die Sendung vom Paketboten schonmal in der Mülltonne abgelegt


----------



## DKK007 (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



-chris_ schrieb:


> Bei einem Nachbarn von mir wurde die Sendung vom Paketboten schonmal in der Mülltonne abgelegt



Solange es die blaue war.


----------



## TanzDenWyzima (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



			
				PCGH-Artikel schrieb:
			
		

> Hermes hat laut Deutschland-Chef Olaf Schabirosky Probleme, Personal zu finden. Mitbewerber würden höhere Löhne zahlen und auch gezielt Zusteller abwerben. Dadurch habe man alleine dieses Jahr 1.000 Fahrer verloren. Ähnliche Probleme haben auch die Mitbewerber wie Post und DPD. Bei der Post kommt das sinkende Volumen im Briefgeschäft dazu.


Interessant. 
Hermes verliert Leute an die Mitbewerber -da Hermes Gerüchten zufolge am schlechtesten zahlt und am massivsten outsourct an Subunternehmer, kein Wunder. DPD und Post (=DHL) hätten diese Probleme auch, die abgeworbenen Stellen sind schwer neu zu besetzen.
Wer wirbt denn dann da ab? Amazon's hauseigener Lieferservice, der in meinem Viertel jeden Tag seine Runden macht?
Wäre ja irgendwie witzig, wenn gerade Hermes, die mit dem Lohn- und Preisdumping angefangen haben sollen, jetzt durch die Konkurrenz des einstigen Großkunden die Felle wegschwimmen, während ihre ehemaligen Fahrer jetzt besser bezahlt werden.

Ganz ehrlich, ich gönne es jedem der armen Kerle, die ich derzeit teils noch Abends nach 20 Uhr ihre Touren im DHL-Laster fahren sehe, wenn sie jetzt endlich mal besser verdienen und weniger Stress haben. 


			
				PCGH-Artikel schrieb:
			
		

> Zudem zahle man (bei der Post/DHL) nach eigenen Angaben die besten Löhne in der Branche und verzichte weitestgehend auf Subunternehmen.



Was für eine dreiste Lüge. Man hat vielleicht im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz einen höheren Anteil an Belegschaft, die bei Post/DHL direkt und nicht per Sub-Sub-Sub Unternehmen angestellt ist, aber das wars dann auch schon. Die subben ebenfalls massiv. Und ganz ehrlich, die Post gehört wie die Bahn immernoch zu fast einem Viertel dem Staat. Da kann man ja wohl ERWARTEN, dass man sich bei einem solchen Unternehmen dann auch den Gesetzen dieses Staates verpflichtet fühlt. Diese ganzen semi-legalen Schein-Selbständigkeitsbeschäftigungsverhältnisse müssen weg.

Der letzte DHL-Paketbote, der mir kürzlich begegnet ist, konnte außer "guten Tag" kein Wort Deutsch. Und ihm gebe ich sicher für gar nichts die Schuld, ich will lieber nicht wissen, unter welchen Bedingungen er arbeiten muss, damit ich mein Paket an die Haustür geschickt bekomme.  War ganz bestimmt kein Sub-Unternehmer, aber nicht doch.


----------



## Gast20190527 (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*

Meinetwegen kann das so kommen. Ich befinde mich täglich beruflich an Standorten mit DHL Paketshop. Dann wird eben dort hin bestellt und ich nehme es mit. Dann mache ich eben selbst den Paketkutscher  Zu 99,.9% kann ich meine Pakete eh nicht annehmen und lasse diese an einem Wunschort legen.


----------



## SimonG (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



RtZk schrieb:


> Also zum Glück ist bei mir der DHL Zusteller noch Post Beamter, freundlich und zuverlässig, ist in Städten aber wohl deutlich schlimmer.



Kann ich bestätigen. Bei meinen Eltern auf dem Land bringt der Postbote Briefe und Pakete. Er ist immer freundlich und macht seine Arbeit sehr gewissenhaft. Bei mir in der Stadt werden DHL-Pakete von Subunternehmern zugestellt und die sind eigentlich immer gestresst.
Trotzdem ist DHL nach meiner Erfahrung immer noch der beste Paketdienst. Auch Hermes hat sich ich bei mir noch nicht zu Schulden kommen lassen. Leider ist der Lieferzeitpunkt bei Hermes schwer einzuschätzen. DHL kommt immer zwischen 11 und 15 Uhr.
DPD hat mal was verloren, gestohlen oder falsch abgegeben. Die Dame an der Telefonhotline hat nach meiner freundlichen Nachfrage einfach aufgelegt. Per E-Mail wurde, nachdem es erst hieß man könne mir nicht helfen, irgendwann ein Name eines Nachbarn genannt der mein Paket haben soll. Ein Nachbar mit diesem oder einem ähnlichen Namen wohnt hier nur nicht. Naaaja. Zumindest hatten sie recht damit, dass sie mir nicht helfen können.
Den UPS Zusteller habe ich noch nie angetroffen. Dafür habe ich mal mit seiner Vorgesetzten telefoniert. Er klingelt gar nicht erst und liefert meine Pakete bei einem Copy-Shop in einem anderen Stadtteil ab . Sogar den Zettel hat er schon vergessen (?) einzuwerfen. Das war der Grund für das Telefonat. Genutzt hat es nichts.
Dann gibt es noch den Amazon-Typen. Der hat immer ein Baseballcap mit Hanfblatt drauf tief ins Gesicht gezogen und redet kein Wort. Klingeln -> Tür auf -> Paket in die Hand drücken und schon ist er wieder weg. Eine Unterschrift verlangt Amazon wohl nicht. Ist sowieso Blödsinn. Gibt es irgendjemanden der da richtig unterschreibt? Ich bin siche nicht der einzige, der da nur irgendwelche Kringel hinmalt.


----------



## cuban13581 (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Man soll also mehr dafür bezahlen, dass man seine Pakete künftig öfter in Paketshops abholen muss. Finde den Fehler. Keine logische Entwicklung für die Kunden.
> 
> Aber um ehrlich zu sein, viel ändert's wohl nicht, denn in den vergangenen Monaten hat sich Schabernack wie "Ich klingel erst gar nicht, sondern klebe einen Abholzettel hin" in unseren Breitengraden bereits etabliert.
> 
> ...



Aus diesen Gründen bestelle ich auch immer weniger.  Zum Glück gibt es bei mir in der Nähe noch ein PC Laden (CSV). Habe die letzten Jahre mir meistens nur noch dort neue PC-Hardware gekauft. Das spart Ärger und auch die Versandkosten. Und falls mal ein Defekt der Hardware  auftritt kann ich mich sofort auch an die Mitarbeiter wenden.


----------



## INU.ID (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: GroÃŸe Anbieter planen PreiserhÃ¶hungen*



> , sondern auch der zweitgrößte Paketzusteller in Deutschland, Hermes. Da  hatte man die Entgelte für die Großversender bereits erhöht und nun  sollen auch die regulären Preise folgen. Gründe sind der *boomende Markt  des Onlinehandels* und Personalkosten.



Weil also immer mehr Pakete über die gleiche Fläche verteilt werden müssen - also Umsatz und Gewinn steigen - muß man die Preise erhöhen? Man muß die Preise erhöhen weil man mehr Aufträge bekommt/mehr Produkte verkauft? Interessante Logik.

Und was hab ich hier gelesen: *Hermes knackt 3 Milliarden Umsatz-Marke*


Oder hier: https://www.tagesspiegel.de/wirtschaft/paketboom-rekordgewinn-fuer-deutsche-post/21042822.html



			
				Rekordgewinn für Deutsche Post schrieb:
			
		

> Der operative Gewinn (Ebit) kletterte um 7,2 Prozent auf 3,74 Milliarden  Euro. Unter dem Strich und nach Anteilen Dritter blieb ein Gewinn von  2,7 (2,6) Milliarden Euro. Der Konzernumsatz kletterte um 5,4 Prozent  auf 60,4 Milliarden Euro. Im Paketgeschäft legte er um 6,4 Prozent zu,  die Express-Sparte wies  sogar ein Plus von 9,5 Prozent aus.



Die Umsätze/Gewinne erreichen immer neue Höchstmarken, und deswegen muß man jetzt die Preise erhöhen? Wieder eine Logik die nur versteht, wem der "Schnee" durch die Nase weht... 

Dem Zusteller würde ich ja mal mehr Geld gönnen, nur wird der von den Erhöhungen mal wieder keinen Cent sehen...


----------



## blink86 (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*

Soso, man hat also in der aktuellen Konjunktur Probleme neue Sklaven, pardon, Zusteller zu finden und viele, die man aktuell hat, suchen was Neues? Nein sowas.


----------



## yingtao (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



azzih schrieb:


> Du kriegst bei Paketen keine Liefertermine, das ist keine Spedition. Das ist dir klar oder? Die Trackingdaten sind nur grobe Richtwerte und haben keine Bindewirkung. Wenn du eine Lieferung mit Liefertermin willst dann zahl bitte extra für so ein Service, beispielsweise DHL Express.



Genau das hat man mir bei der DHL gesagt und den Tip gegeben einfach nicht nachzugucken wann ein Paket kommt. Wenn ich nicht weiß das ein kommt, kann ich micht auch nicht darüber ärgern wenn es nicht zum angekündigten Termin ankommt sondern 4 Tage lang in das Zustellfahrzeug eingeladen, durch die Gegend gefahren und im Depot wieder ausgeladen wird. DHL Express nützt zudem auch nicht immer was. Hatte was über Amazon über Morning Express bestellt und kam nicht im vereinbarten Zeitraum (kam an dem Tag überhaupt nicht) an. DHL erstatt in solchen Fällen zwar die Versandkosten (Differenzbetrag zwischen Express und Standard Versand) aber da ich Prime Kunde bin und einen kostenlosen Morning Express als Option hatte bringt mir das nichts.

Auch sind mir mittlerweil die Subunternehmer lieber als die Festangestellten, da die Subs pro geliefertem Paket bezahlt werden und die Pakete dann auch wirklich liefern. Die anderen Fahrer machen oft einfach mal früher Feierabend, geben an das niemand zuhause war (bringen das Paket aber dann nicht in den nächsten Paketshop oder Filliale) oder veranlassen einen zweiten Zustellversuch (dürfen Fahrer überhaupt nicht buchen). Was meiner Erfahrung nach hilft ist die Probleme auf der DHL Facebookseite anzusprechen und bei der Beschwerde Hotline anzurufen. 

Ich verstehe das es ein harter Job für einen Hungerlohn ist, aber das ist kein Grund seine Arbeit einfach nicht anständig zu machen. Ich zahle gerne mehr für den Versand, wenn dann aber auch anständig geliefert wird.


----------



## Lichterflug (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*

Entgegen dem Gebashe, mal die andere Seite:

Übrigens sind nicht nur die Dienstleister schuld, wenns mal wieder chaotisch wird. Manche Leute sind einfach zu blöd ihre eigene Adresse im Shop richtig anzugeben, so dass diese anschließend im System nicht zugeordnet werden kann. Bspw. PLZ/ Straße/ Hausnr. existiert nicht, Straße/Nr. in Verbindung mit der PLZ ungültig oder Änderung von Straße/PLZ (eingemeindet).

Man muss die Preise zwangsläufig anpassen, Stichwort Dieselskandal/ Spritpreise/ Adblue-Vorschriften. Die Handvoll CO² neutralen Zustellfahrzeuge werden das nicht auffangen (LKW gibts nur als Diesel) und mal ehrlich, wer von euch zahlt den GoGreen-Aufpreis? Dazu kommt, für jedes Fahrzeug darf Beitragsservice gezahlt werden (Firmenfahrzeug), usw. Seit 2018 gilt die LKW-Maut zusätzlich für alle Bundesstraßen. Beschwert euch lieber bei unserem Staat, als an Unternehmen die genauso wie wir Zwangsabgaben leisten müssen.


----------



## tdi-fan (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: GroÃŸe Anbieter planen PreiserhÃ¶hungen*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Weil also immer mehr Pakete über die gleiche Fläche verteilt werden müssen - also Umsatz und Gewinn steigen - muß man die Preise erhöhen? Man muß die Preise erhöhen weil man mehr Aufträge bekommt/mehr Produkte verkauft? Interessante Logik.
> 
> Und was hab ich hier gelesen: *Hermes knackt 3 Milliarden Umsatz-Marke*
> 
> ...



Ein Unternehmen, egal welches, hat nur ein Ziel, Gewinn erwirtschaften auf Maximum. Sollte eigentlich klar sein, jedem! Und es hat hier jeder mit der einfachsten Berufsausbildung auch ein paar Grundlagen in BWL in der Berufsschule mitbekommen. Unternehmen rechnen mit mehr als 2 Stellen hinter dem Komma.

Und zum Gehalt der Paketzusteller, die Geringverdiener dort, so nenne ich die jetzt mal, sind bei den Subunternehmern beschäftigt, nicht beim Auftraggeber. Das ist wie mit den Zeitarbeitsunternehmen, Auslagerung von Arbeit. Konzentration auf andere Dinge. Bekannter von mir arbeitet bei der Deutschen Post direkt, und verdient ziemlich gut.

Wenn hier einer kritisiert werden muss, dann die ranzigen Subunternehmer, Zeitarbeitsfirmen, Politik,  etc.


----------



## warawarawiiu (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*

Wenn das wirklich an die Mitarbeiter weitergegeben wird, finde ich das gut und fair und zahle gerne mehr.

So oft, dass. Mich ein paar Euro mehr im Jahr in umkosten stürzen wuerden, verschicke ich dann doch keine packte


----------



## meeen (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*

Also ich wollte nur mal sagen das meine Pakete pünktlich bis an dir Tür geliefert werden und ich noch nie ob von Hermes oder DHL einen Schein bekommen habe. Mein DHL Paketbote hat sogar richtig gute Laune und unterhält sich mit einem. Einmal als ein Streik war bekam ich trotzdem meine Post und ich fragte warum er den arbeitete, meinte er, dass er Postbeamter sei und deshalb kein Grund zum klagen hätte 

Für mich sind Stromnetz,Post, Telekommunikation, Wasser, Gas und Straßen einfach Dinge die in staatliche Hand gehören. Selbst wenn der Staat ineffizienter arbeitet hat er keine Gewinnerzielungsabsicht  und kann viel langfristiger planen als Firmen die in 5 Jahresplänen denken.


----------



## olletsag (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: GroÃŸe Anbieter planen PreiserhÃ¶hungen*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Die Umsätze/Gewinne erreichen immer neue Höchstmarken, und deswegen muß man jetzt die Preise erhöhen? Wieder eine Logik die nur versteht, wem der "Schnee" durch die Nase weht...


...Draghi?

Bestimmte Entgelte sind für die Unternehmen reine Gewinne (Eigenkapitalzinssatz), wobei der Staat dort nicht mal regulieren darf.

Ich verspreche es ist nur der Anfang! Jetzt muss man sogar Marktrisiken der Unternehmen und daraus resultierend Rendite mit einbeziehen. Die Gerichte machen diesen Schabernack übrigens mit. Soviel zu staatlicher Kontrolle usw..


----------



## softskiller (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*

Für eine Mitteilung "Kann am nächsten Werktag nicht vor 10 Uhr in Filiale X abgeholt werden" obwohl man zu Hause war, soll man also mehr zahlen?


----------



## azzih (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*

Könnt ja in Zukunft je nach Shop auch drüber nachdenken per UPS zu bestellen. Mitarbeiter dort verdienen ganz ordentlich und imo der verlässlichste Paketdienst. 

Ansonsten empfehl ich Pakete die unter der Woche ankommen einfach an eine Abholstation in die Nähe von deiner Arbeit liefern zu lassen, da kann man sie dann nach oder während der Arbeit schnell abholen. Spart das Gedöns mit kann an der Haustür nicht zugestellt werden, irgendwelchen 2. Zustellversuchen und Verlegung an irgendwelche dubiosen Abholstationen. Musste letztens für DPD tatsächlich 7 Kilometer fahren und der DPD Abholshop war hinter nem türkischen Teppichverkäufer, den ich selbst mit Googlemaps erst nach 5 Versuchen gefunden hab.


----------



## Gast20190527 (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



Lichterflug schrieb:


> Seit 2018 gilt die LKW-Maut zusätzlich für alle Bundesstraßen.



Die 2019 übrigens noch verschärft wird und für große Unternehmen mit Flotte sehr teuer werden. Wir reden hier nicht von tausenden Euros sondern gehen in die Millionen. Das wird sich natürlich auch bemerkbar machen, grade weil DHL und CO fast nur mit Subunternehmer arbeiten was die Paketfahrten von Paketzentrum zu Paketzentrum betrifft.


----------



## TomatenKenny (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AwgChC5ZGP0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 guckt euch das vid an, ist zwar schon 7 jahre alt aber immer noch aktuell.. echt eine Schande, wie die Zusteller arbeiten müssen.

das geld was die jetzt extra einnehmen wollen, landet eh nur bei den obermakern von oben.


----------



## blink86 (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: GroÃŸe Anbieter planen PreiserhÃ¶hungen*



tdi-fan schrieb:


> Ein Unternehmen, egal welches, hat nur ein Ziel, Gewinn erwirtschaften auf Maximum. Sollte eigentlich klar sein, jedem! Und es hat hier jeder mit der einfachsten Berufsausbildung auch ein paar Grundlagen in BWL in der Berufsschule mitbekommen. Unternehmen rechnen mit mehr als 2 Stellen hinter dem Komma.
> 
> Und zum Gehalt der Paketzusteller, die Geringverdiener dort, so nenne ich die jetzt mal, sind bei den Subunternehmern beschäftigt, nicht beim Auftraggeber. Das ist wie mit den Zeitarbeitsunternehmen, Auslagerung von Arbeit. Konzentration auf andere Dinge. Bekannter von mir arbeitet bei der Deutschen Post direkt, und verdient ziemlich gut.
> 
> Wenn hier einer kritisiert werden muss, dann die ranzigen Subunternehmer, Zeitarbeitsfirmen, Politik,  etc.



1. Und das Ganze immer höher, schneller, weiter. Aber das irgendwann einmal das Ende der Fahnenstange erreicht ist/sein muss, das begreift scheinbar keiner.
2. Wenn ein Zeitarbeiter weniger pro geleisteter Arbeitsstunde kostet als ein Festangestellter, dann muss jedem mit 3 Hirnzellen klar sein, dass der bedeutend weniger Geld bekommt. Und damit kommen wir zu
3. FALSCH! Die Schuld ist bei dem Unternehmen zu suchen, welches Subunternehmer beschäftigt und diese nicht anständig kontrolliert! Stattdessen hört man bei jeder Enthüllung die gleichen Beteuerungen, dass man besser kontrollieren und so etwas nie wieder vorkommen wird. Nur damit ein paar Monate später quasi genau das Gleiche enthüllt wird und das Spiel von vorne losgeht.

Bei der Politikkritik stimme ich dir aber wenigstens teilweise zu. Zeitarbeit sollte NIE als Mittel zur Kostensenkung nutzbar sein, sondern zur Überbrückung von Engpässen dienen, wenn man bspw. ausnahmsweise einen Großauftrag annimmt und dafür zusätzliche Leute benötigt. Dann zahlt man nämlich auch gerne der Zeitarbeitsfirma mehr als einem Festangestellten und auch davon gibt es genug Beispiele. Die Politik hat im Sog der Finanz- und Wirtschaftskrise einfach viel zu viele Zugeständnisse gemacht und jetzt haben wir den Salat.


----------



## Nettertyp (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*

3-5 neue Murats zum Mindestlohn eingestellt aber Hauptsache Preise erhöhen. Die sollten ihr Personal lieber besser schulen aber bekommen den Hals nicht voll, wie jedes große Unternehmen.


----------



## TomatenKenny (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



Nettertyp schrieb:


> 3-5 neue Murats zum Mindestlohn eingestellt aber Hauptsache Preise erhöhen. Die sollten ihr Personal lieber besser schulen aber bekommen den Hals nicht voll, wie jedes große Unternehmen.



darauf haben die keinen bock, kostet auch wieder zu viel geld.  und die "neuankömmlinge", sind halt schön billig.  Und wenn man als Angestellter nach mehr fragt, kommt ne Verwarnung oder gleich die Kündigung..


----------



## Palmdale (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*

In gewisser Weise brauche ich den Zusteller nur, um gegenüber der Post Hauptfiliale die Packstation zu beliefern - beste Erfindung ever nebst Online-Benachrichtigung mit Umleitungsfunktion zu Filiale/Packstation. Bin eh nie zuhause, wenn ein Paket regulär zugestellt werden würde und den Nachbarn hinterherrennen (die das zumeist in guter Absicht angenommen haben, will das nicht in Abrede stellen) is nich so mein Ding.


----------



## tranceuser (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*

Wer sein Paket bis an die Haustür bekommen möchte, soll ruhig dafür zahlen. Vor allem die Vielbesteller! 
Ansonsten bieten sich Paketshops, Kiosk sowie Paketstationen als günstige alternative an.  
Müssen halt nur zahlreich vorhanden sein.  Die Größe der Fächer sollte allerdings etwas angepasst werden. (größer)


----------



## alex_k (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



Bevier schrieb:


> Vielleicht schaffen sie es dann endlich einmal genug Personal einzustellen, dass die Lieferung rechtzeitig ankommen. Mittlerweile kommt bei mir im Schnitt jedes vierte Päckchen nicht am angegeben Termin an, so dass ich allein dieses Jahr schon 4 Urlaubstage für wichtige Lieferungen verschwendet hatte und nichts kam... -.-



Du kennst aber schon den Unterschied von einer "Regellaufzeit" und einer garantierten Zustellung?

Das eine bekommst Du, wenn Du im "Standard-Versand" etwas bestellst. - Zustellqoute ca 95%+x am nächsten Werktag.
Bei Expresszustellungen, die in der regel auch eine Uhrzeitoption enthalten (können), liegt die Zustellquote deutlich höher als die 955, kostet aber auch mehr.

Also, wenn Du Bereit bist, für ein normales Paket (sagen wir aml 5 kg) ca 25 EUR für den Versand ausgeben möchtest, dann sollte auch eine Uhrzeitoption bis 12 Uhr am nächsten Werktag drin sein.

Muss jeder selbst wissen, was er möchte. - Nur nichts bezahlen wollen an Versandkosten, und dann noch Ansprüche stellen. - Das geht mal gar nicht
. - Gute Dienstleistung koetet Geld, und das darf Sie meiner Meinung nach auch tun.

Du kannst auch gerne mal bei UPS Anfragen, was "UPS Express" oder "UPS Express Plus" im vergleich zu "UPS Express Saver" kostet.

Und ja, ich kenne mich in dem Markt sehr gut aus....


----------



## Keyborder (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



> Wer sein Paket bis an die Haustür bekommen möchte, soll ruhig dafür zahlen. Vor allem die Vielbesteller!



Würde dagegen halten mit: zollt asoziale Besteller.
Menschenpack, welche zB mehrere Ausführungen bestellen mit der Intention das Beste für sich zu gewinnen, den Rest zurück zu schicken und somit den Unternehmen Gelder Kosten + die Logistik überfluten.

Weiterer Punkt, bestelltes zurück schicken lassen aus unsinnigen Beweggründen. Erst kürzlich erlebt. Hab ich gestaunt das zu hören "kannste direkt wieder mit nehmen, geht retour! ich hab mir das schon wo anders gekauft und das viel günstiger"

Nicht das mir das neu wäre, kenne solches Verhalten aber nur vom hören sagen, was leider schon viel zu präsent ist.

Solche asozialen Menschen verstopfen die Infrastruktur und kosten Gelder. 

Ein Jeder solcher sollte zusätzlich in Rechnung gestellt werden.

Weiterhin wäre es doch mal eine gute Idee ähnlich der Schufa ein weiteres Register für Onlinehandel zu erschaffen, in der Besteller negative Einträge kassieren können (eben durch asoziales Verhalten), und für entsprechende Onlinehandel mit Begründung abgelehnt werden können.
Mit einer Option sich "frei zu kaufen" oder wie gesagt eben direkt in Rechnung gestellt.
So könnte man im Handel weiter, zu vergütende Dienstleistungen anbieten, wie: Buchbare Option: Bestelle verschiedene Ausführungen von Artikeln, probiere, entscheide und schicke das andere zurück.

Wenn wir also solches Pack erst mal los wären, bzw sie für den Schaden insgesamt selber für aufkommen, wäre das ganze nur eine Farce.
Die Unternehmer kompensieren die Ausgaben doch nur in dem sie die Logistik versklavt und sind somit die Verursacher ihrer Problematik. Und dafür sollen wir jetzt mehr bezahlen?


----------



## Blackfirehawk (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*

Mh paketdienste sind so n Thema für sich..
Dhl ist hier am zuverlässigsten.. 
Gefolgt von UPS

Hermes ist paket technisch der letzte rotz. Da fährt ein osteuropäischer Opa in nem Privatpkw dem man von außen schon den TÜV abspricht..

Gls und DPD sind nur soweit besser das es Firmenwagen sind. . Aber mehr wie Hallo spricht auch keiner von denen in deutscher Sprache.

Bei Hermes.  Dpd und Gls ist man froh wenn man n zettel in den Briefkasten bekommt.. Aber ansonsten geben die alles unten   im laden im Erdgeschoss ab.

Amazon Logistik ist wie Hermes.. Nur brauchen die anscheinend keine Unterschrift.. Die Klingeln einfach.. drücken einem das Paket in die Hand und sind weg.. Auf nachfrage beim Fahrer wird fast gar nix unterschrieben das würde amazon reichen wenn die das ankreuzen im Gerät. 

In der sendungsverfolgung steht dann nur "wurde einem Hausbewohner /Nachbarn übergeben"
Was allerdings jeder sein könnte... Wir haben im Erdgeschoss n Geschäft. Da kann jeder einfach das Paket mitnehmen wenn es im Hausflur liegt.

Ich weiß es ist assi aber bei teureren Sachen schreib ich n ticket das mein Paket weg ist wenn da steht wurde n Hausbewohner übergeben.. 
Und will dann wissen welcher Anwohner. . Wann und das ich bereits rumgefragt habe bei den Nachbarn und das keiner was weis..
Amazon ist was das angeht übrigens sehr Kulant.. erstattet einem den betrag sogar sehr problemlos oder schickt Ersatz.
War selbst erstaunt wie einfach das geht mal eben für 200€ was bestellt und Geld wieder bekommen weil keiner nachweisen konnte wo das Paket ist..

Der Job ist ******* und ich würde ihn auch nicht machen wollen.. Ich hätte auch kein Problem 50 Cent mehr zu bezahlen wenn der Service besser wird oder es bei den Fahrern ankommt. 

Witzigerweise ist in die Stadt einkaufen fahren keine Alternative.. Da bezahl ich pro angefangene halbe std parken 2 €

Ergo hinfahren.. Parkplatz suchen.. Durch die Innenstadt latschen..ins Geschäft rein. Eventuell in n weiteres Geschäft weil die nicht haben was ich brauche.. zurücklatschen sind schon mal locker 6-8 € Parkgebühren weg.. Plus sprit +Zeit + ärger weil nichts passendes gefunden 

von den überteuerten Preisen der Läden mal ganz abgesehen 

Komische Welt in der, der versand günstiger ist als Parken


----------



## T-MAXX (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Beispiele?


Zerbeulte Kartons sowie beschädigter Inhalt.
Kommt oft vor.


----------



## Blackfirehawk (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



T-MAXX schrieb:


> Zerbeulte Kartons sowie beschädigter Inhalt.
> Kommt oft vor.



Wobei das wiederum ne frage ist wie gut das Paket von innen gepolstert ist.. sehe das auf der Arbeit oft genug.. Nur n bißchen Papier in nem viel zu großen Karton dazu geschmissen ..


----------



## Kuhprah (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*

Ihr müsst euch ja nur mal hier etwas umsehen. Wie oft lese ich "bestellst einfach mal, geht ja eh gratis zurück".... Transport kostet nun mal, und solange erstens die Falschen kassieren und zweitens Läden wie Amazon weiter so Zulauf bekommen wird das auch nicht besser werden.... aber der Kunde bekommt da halt das was er bezahlt. Wer nix bezahlen will darf auch nix erwarten


----------



## Dynamitarde (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*

Darauf erstmal ein kleines Liedchen 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pQsS0VqM4aA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TanzDenWyzima (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: GroÃŸe Anbieter planen PreiserhÃ¶hungen*



Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Darauf erstmal ein kleines Liedchen [


Dann doch lieber gleich das hier :
mit grüßen vom känguru


----------



## aamadeuss (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*

Amazon macht im momment 30% der letzten Meile (genau das um was es geht) in Deutschland schon selbst. Und will das auf 100% ausweiten. 
Mit deutlich besseren Tracking, Adressänderungsmöglichkeiten, etc. wartet mal 2 Jahre  Amazon fordert das schon seit Jahren von den Dienstleistern. Die bekommen das aber nicht hin.
Außerdem wollen die sich nicht erpressen lassen.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*

Meine bisher "beste" Hermes Meldung war diese hier. (Kein Scherz. Ist real!) ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das lässt teilweise tief blicken.


----------



## cryon1c (11. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*

kA wo und wie ihr solche Probleme bekommt.
DHL liefert immer pünktlich. Amazon Prime entweder am selben Abend oder am nächsten Tag da, immer, nur 1-2 Pakete kamen 1 Tag später und da gab es einen Anpfiff von mir bei Amazon und von Amazon entsprechend bei DHL, kam seit dem nie wieder vor.
UPS liefert super, nur halt selten.
DPD, Hermes und GLS nehme ich nicht wenn es sich nicht vermeiden lässt - einfach weil sie langsamer sind und nicht zuverlässig zu einer bestimmten Uhrzeit kommen - die können auch mal um 19:00 aufkreuzen. 

Aber was macht ihr mit euren Postboten damit die sich so verhalten? Übrigens wird man bei so nem Rotz gekündigt - Pakete falsch oder gar nicht zustellen, Pakete beschädigen und für Verspätungen sorgen - wer hält so nen Mitarbeiter denn über längere Zeit? Wird sich beschwert, fliegt der hochkant raus. Versuch das mal im Laden  zu bringen - da flattert die Kündigung zügig rein oder man wird dazu degradiert, irgendwas unkaputtbares wie Küchenrollen einzuräumen und wenn man da versagt, fliegt man halt endgültig. 
Da rettet einen auch der Personalmangel nicht, lieber weniger Leute als mehr unfähige Leute die Geld kosten und noch obendrauf Kosten und Verzögerungen verursachen.


----------



## TrueRomance (11. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*

Tja was erwartet ihr von sub sub sub Unternehmen. Selbst bei der Post werden Aufträge an subunternehmen (DHL) abgegeben. Die wiederum wieder an subunternehmen abgeben... Der Fahrer verdient weit unter Mindestlohn. Da kann man froh sein, dass die Pakete überhaupt noch ankommen.


----------



## fipS09 (11. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



aamadeuss schrieb:


> Amazon macht im momment 30% der letzten Meile (genau das um was es geht) in Deutschland schon selbst. Und will das auf 100% ausweiten.



Der einzige Laden dem ich noch unwürdigere Arbeitsbedingungen als Hermes Sub-Subunternehmen zutraue


----------



## cryon1c (11. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



fipS09 schrieb:


> Der einzige Laden dem ich noch unwürdigere Arbeitsbedingungen als Hermes Sub-Subunternehmen zutraue



Sag das nicht. Amazon ist stets darauf bedacht, auszuliefern, ergo werden die nicht so tief sinken das die Kosten für Retouren etc. höher werden als die Kosten für die Fahrer.


----------



## Terracresta (11. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*

Wenn es dem Fahrer und somit dem Service zu Gute kommt, hab ich auch nicht gegen höhere Gebühren. Mehr Geld ist aber nicht alles, wenn man sich nervlich fertig macht.

Es gibt bei allen Anbietern Optimierungspotenzial. Das das Ausliefern von Paketen am Vormittag oft nicht erfolgen kann, da die meisten Leute arbeitstätig sind, sollte irgendwie logisch sein.
Z.B. kann ich bei GLS mein Paket nicht direkt umleiten bzw. an einem anderen Tag liefern lassen, wenn ich nicht da bin. Das geht erst nach dem ersten Zustellversuch, welcher dann aber ohnehin direkt in den Paketshop geht, nachdem der Fahrer erst mal bei mir vergebens klingeln musste.
Bei DHL kann ich auch erst umleiten, seitdem ich einen Account hab. Das verzögert jedoch zusätzlich die Auslieferung und wenn der Fahrer damit schon unterwegs ist, geht es scheinbar nicht mehr. Warum? (siehe DPD)
DPD hat zwar Live Tracking, aber selbst wenn dasteht, dass es nach dem nächsten Paket geliefert wird, ist darauf kein Verlass. Man kann dann oft dabei zuschauen, wie der Van in der Gegend rum fährt, die Zahl der vorher auszuliefernden Pakete steigt und der Van dann plötzlich wieder im Depot ist und man umsonst gewartet hat. Positiv ist bei DPD, dass man die Pakte umleiten kann, selbst wenn der Fahrer mit ihm schon unterwegs ist.

Das kostenlose Zurückschicken bei Amazon geht auch nur, da Amazon sicher eine Versandkostenflatrate hat und diese für den kostenfreien Rückeversand nutzt. Da man beim Kauf nie sicher gehen kann, dass das Produkt wie erwartet ausfällt, vor allem beim Online-Kauf, ist das eigentlich auch gut so. Da ist eigentlich jeder Käufer selber in der Pflicht, unnötige Sendungen zu vermeiden. Viele Sachen findet man aber nicht in normalen Läden oder gar großen Ketten wie Media Markt und Co. Ich kann mich noch dran erinnern, als es vor ner Weile in die Thin Legs Hosen in waren, und Klamottenläden fast ausschließlich diese verkauften (wollte keine Jeans oder Jogging-Hose). Damals musste ich eine paar Nummern größer nehmen, da meine Füße sonst nicht durchgepasst hätten und welche ohne Gürtel zu Boden fallen würde...
Wenn möglich und nicht überteuert, kaufe ich aber auch lieber lokal, da ich dann persönlich auf der Matte stehen kann, falls was nicht funktioniert und der Umtausch ist zudem schneller abzuwickeln. Wenn ich aber noch in meiner alten Heimatstadt wohnen würde, müsste ich für Elektronik-Artikel und dergleichen erst in die Großstadt fahren, was hin und zurück 13€ und 2 Stunden kosten würde. Zudem fährt der Bus einmal die Stunde. Weiß nicht mal, ob es da überhaupt noch kleine Elektro-Händler gibt und wenn, würden die das preislich gnadenlos ausnutzen, wenn es die Versandmöglichkeiten nicht geben würde.

Ich glaub, bei DHL wird es eher der Zeitdruck und anderer Stress sein als nur die Bezahlung. Ich habe Verwandte, die im großen Briefzentrum der Region arbeiten (DHL ist gleich daneben) und sich über den Lohn nicht beschweren. Eher über die Zustände, welche teilweise schon Vetternwirtschaft nennen kann und den Druck, der auf das normale Personal ausgeübt wird. Postmitarbeiter bekommen sogar Schulnoten für Ihre Leistung und selbst wenn sie sich die Beine ausreißen wird kritisiert, während die Leitung und Verwaltung oft versagt und trotzdem einen auf dicke Hose macht. Das fängt aber schon bei kleinen Schichtleitern an, die ihre etwas höhere Stellung missbrauchen. Manche Personen bekommen da Sonderbehandlung, selbst wenn diese beim Klauen erwischt wurden. Auch die Gründe dafür sind verschieden; von persönlichen Bekanntschaften über jahrelanges Einschleimen bis hin zu "Erpressung" (bestimmtes Wissen über Vorgesetzte, was als Druckmittel eingesetzt wird).
Chefs, die sich ums Wohlbefinden des Personals kümmerten und im Notfall sogar mit anpackten (während andere lieber beim Arbeiten zuschauen), wurden da schon lang abgesäbelt bzw. vergrault. Vor Jahren hatte ein Chef mit vollem Elan angefangen und wollte sich sogar in der Gegend niederlassen, mit Hausbau und allem drum und dran. Er musste aber das Handtuch werfen, da die Hierarchien im Briefzentrum so eingefahren sind und vor allem auch Mitarbeiter der Führungs- und Verwaltungsetagen alle Änderungsversuche untergraben, die ihr Eier(stöcke)schaukeln gefährden könnten. Solche Problem jucken die Führungsetage der Post AG aber nicht und es scheint eher noch gefördert zu werden, da die Mitarbeiter dann miteinander beschäftigt sind. Ab und zu gibts dann Mitarbeiterversammlungen, welche teilnahmepflichtig sind, aber nur der Selbstbeweihräucherung dienen, statt Probleme anzusprechen. Übrigens hab ich hier den Adventskalender, welchen Post-Mitarbeiter bekommen haben und was da auf der Rückseite vom Vorstandsvorsitzenden Appel drauf steht, ist für viele Mitarbeiter sicher die blanke Hohn.


----------



## tdi-fan (11. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Man soll also mehr dafür bezahlen, dass man seine Pakete künftig öfter in Paketshops abholen muss. Finde den Fehler. Keine logische Entwicklung für die Kunden.
> 
> Aber um ehrlich zu sein, viel ändert's wohl nicht, denn in den vergangenen Monaten hat sich Schabernack wie "Ich klingel erst gar nicht, sondern klebe einen Abholzettel hin" in unseren Breitengraden bereits etabliert.
> 
> ...



Sorry, aber du wirst doch wohl dazu in der Lage sein, mal ein Paket im Paketshop abzuholen^^ Was ist das denn bitte für ein Luxusproblem, und ein Argument ist das auch nicht^^

Und das was du da schreibst, das nicht mal geklingelt wird, hatte ich bisher nur mit dem DPD-Subunternehmer aus LG, mit den anderen nicht und zu keiner Zeit. Dem Problem kann man aus dem Wege gehen, in dem man bei der Bestellung, auch wenn nicht aufgeführt, um einen anderen Dienstleister bittet.


----------



## warawarawiiu (11. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*

Auf die wenigsten lieferdienste ist überhaupt noch verlass....

Habe bei der Deutschen Post ein fuer 200euro versichertes einschreiben in die USA versandt. 

Am 19.11
Am 21.11 hat die Post das packet in den USA an USPS übergeben.
Bis heute ist das packet laut tracking Nummer noch immer in Zustellung.... Seit mehr als 3 Wochen.

Dass es wegen des black Friday zu Verzögerungen kommt, damit habe ich gerechnet. Aber mittlerweile glaube ich dass dieses ursprünglich als eilig und dringend versandt packen überhaupt nicht mehr ankommt. 

Fuer so einen Service bin ich dann auch nicht bereit noch mehr Geld zu zahlen. 
Da arbeiten stellenweise die demotivirtesten Affen in den Läden (okay, mag auch an der schlechten Bezahlung liegen).......

Vielleicht sollte man den Beruf packet Zusteller zu einem ordentlichen ausbildungsberuf mit ordentlichem Einkommen machen der aber gleichzeitig auch eine mindestmenge an Motivation und hirnzellen voraussetzt. 
Waere wohl fuer alle Beteiligten besser. 

Ich haett fuer das einschreiben beispielsweise anstatt der knapp 11 Euro gerne auch  15 Euro bezahlt, wenn ich gewusst hätte dass es dafuer in qualifizierte und motivierte Haende kommt. 

Die ganzen billo Anbieter und third supplier gehören sowieso verboten.


----------



## yingtao (11. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



tdi-fan schrieb:


> Sorry, aber du wirst doch wohl dazu in der Lage sein, mal ein Paket im Paketshop abzuholen^^ Was ist das denn bitte für ein Luxusproblem, und ein Argument ist das auch nicht^^
> 
> Und das was du da schreibst, das nicht mal geklingelt wird, hatte ich bisher nur mit dem DPD-Subunternehmer aus LG, mit den anderen nicht und zu keiner Zeit. Dem Problem kann man aus dem Wege gehen, in dem man bei der Bestellung, auch wenn nicht aufgeführt, um einen anderen Dienstleister bittet.



Noch nicht die Pläne von Hermes und DHL gehört? Die wollen bald gar nicht mehr an die Haustüre liefern (kostet dann extra wie express Lieferung) sondern nur noch an Shops wo du dann das Paket abholen kannst. Die haben sogar einen Preis für diese Idee bekommen, weil dann weniger Fahrzeuge in den Städten fahren müssen, wenn man mal die privaten PKWs die dann zu den Shops zur Abholung fahren müssen außen vor lässt. Wenn dann auch wirklich geliefert wird finde ich das in Ordnung, aber man wird dann mehr für den eigentlich selben Service zahlen müssen.

Mit den Fahrern ist es immer ein Glücksspiel. Wie gesagt habe ich des öfteren gehabt das Fahrer einfach mal ne halbe Stunde früher Feierabend machen und dann das Paket umbuchen. Gibt eine Reportage über DHL Paketboten wo ein Bote auch direkt sagt das er bei Mehrfamilienhäusern immer eine Karte einschmeißt, weil er keine Lust hat Treppen zu steigen. Und selbst wenn man persönlich keine Probleme mit dem aktuellen Paketboten hat, kann es sein das irgendwer anders auf der Route ein Problem mit dem hat und man dann schnell einen neuen Boten hat mit dem man selbst Probleme bekommen kann.


----------



## JonnyWho (11. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man den Beruf packet Zusteller zu einem ordentlichen ausbildungsberuf mit ordentlichem Einkommen machen der aber gleichzeitig auch eine mindestmenge an Motivation und hirnzellen voraussetzt.
> Waere wohl fuer alle Beteiligten besser.



Es gibt durchaus Unternehmen die hier andres vorgehen und hier auch nicht stehen. Nehmen wir doch einfach mal den nächsten in der Runde UPS. Dort gibt es ein Bewerbungsverfahren mit einer Auswahl an Kandidaten. Wenn sich für jemand entschieden wurde gibt es eine Lernphase, dort lernt man nicht nur wie man fahren muss bei Simuliertem Glatteis sondern acu bei Regen und co in engen Gassen. Man lernt wie man aussteigen muss mit nem 40 Kg Paket im Arm und sogar auf einer Bahn wie man vorsichtig läuft auf eisigem Boden. Erst wenn all das erledigt winkt der Job mit Vertrag ohne Probezeit und gutem Gehalt. Allerdings gibts natürlich auch dort viele Subunternehmen, aber deutlich weniger als bei DHL und Co. Die Zukunft wird das aber nicht sein.




warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Die ganzen billo Anbieter und third supplier gehören sowieso verboten.



Du kannst in der heutigen zeit egal wo nicht mehr ohne arbeiten,  Das Problem ist das der Deutsche nicht mehr diese Buckelarbeit tun will, egal was er dafür bekommen würde. Ich kenne alleine in meinem bekanntenkreis viele die lieber jahrelang ohne Job sind, bevor sie für einen recht ordentlichen Stundenlohn bei DHL direkt einsteigen würden. Einfach weil sie keine Lust haben jeden Tag schwere Pakete zu schleppen bei Wind und Wetter und halt die Rahmenbedingungen nicht passen. Das machen eben nur "andere" und das sind meist Subler mit ausländischen MItarbeitern. 

Ein Problem das übrigens auch viele andere Unternehmen haben. Meistens wollen die Deutschen nen Bürojob. Die meisten wollen ihr Geld fürs Denken verdienen und nicht fürs "lenken"


----------



## DarkWing13 (11. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*

Seit ein paar Wochen habe ich bei DHL auch einen (wirklich!) netten, (wieder einmal!) neuen, sehr dunkelhäutigen, Paketzusteller. 

Am Anfang war es eine Katastrophe, der Mann wusste kaum, wie er gleichzeitig die Tür aufhalten, die Pakete händeln, und mit dem Handscanner umgehen sollte.
Jedes Paket abzunehmen (auch für Nachbarn), dauerte ca. 15-30 Sekunden...kein Wunder das er oftmals erst zwischen 19:00 und 20:00 Uhr abends bei mir auftauchte...

Inzwischen ist es etwas besser geworden...jetzt kommt er meist vor 19:00 Uhr... 

Habe schon immer gesagt, dass diese Leute nicht genug Geld für ihre Arbeit bekommen, allerdings bezweifle ich, dass das Geld der Portoerhöhungen am Ende auch bei ihnen landet, denn entweder sie verbessern gleichzeitig stark ihre Organisation, oder stellen mehr Leute ein, was in diesem Fall ja auch wieder Mehrkosten verursacht...

mfg


----------



## Bevier (11. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



alex_k schrieb:


> Du kennst aber schon den Unterschied von einer "Regellaufzeit" und einer garantierten Zustellung?
> 
> Das eine bekommst Du, wenn Du im "Standard-Versand" etwas bestellst. - Zustellqoute ca 95%+x am nächsten Werktag.
> Bei Expresszustellungen, die in der regel auch eine Uhrzeitoption enthalten (können), liegt die Zustellquote deutlich höher als die 955, kostet aber auch mehr.
> ...



Um es kurz zu machen: bisher konnte man sich auf die groben Angaben verlassen. Wenn es hieß, das Paket kommt Dienstag, dann war es dann da. Natürlich kann etwas dazwischen kommen aber in diesem Jahr war es bei mir wirklich jedes 4. Paket . Ich gebe die Schuld auch sicher nicht den Fahrern, sondern den Zustelldiensen selbst, die nicht bereit sind genug zu bezahlen, dass kaum einer dafür arbeiten kann. Dadurch sind die Touren so voll gestopft, dass es kein Bote schafft und da ich immer relativ weit hinten auf der Liste stehe (oder überhaupt jeder in meiner Nachbarschaft), klappt es eben nicht mehr. 

Zumal die meisten Großkunden lächerliche Sondertarife bekommen, wären etwas angemessener Preise nicht schlecht aber leider ändern sich diese nur für den Privatkunden...


----------



## DarkWing13 (11. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Man soll also mehr dafür bezahlen, dass man seine Pakete künftig öfter in Paketshops abholen muss. Finde den Fehler. Keine logische Entwicklung für die Kunden.
> 
> Aber um ehrlich zu sein, viel ändert's wohl nicht, denn in den vergangenen Monaten hat sich Schabernack wie "Ich klingel erst gar nicht, sondern klebe einen Abholzettel hin" in unseren Breitengraden bereits etabliert.
> 
> ...



Kann ich nur bestätigen, und das, obwohl ich bei DHL (und Anderen Zustellern) sogar einen Ablageort vereinbart habe, incl. brieflicher Bestätigung!

Trotzdem passiert es immer wieder, das ich einen gelben Zettel im Briefkasten habe, mit der Bitte, ich soll doch das Paket in der nnächsten Filiale abholen...ich könnte sowas von  

mfg


----------



## DarkWing13 (11. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



Maverick3k schrieb:


> Normalerweise nehme ich auch für jeden Nachbarn ein Paket entgegen, weil ich das genauso sehe wie du. Dazu kommt, wenn ich mir was bestelle (kommt selten vor), bin ich hibbelig bis es endlich ankommt. Ich gehe immer davon aus, dass es einem Nachbarn möglicherweise ebenfalls so gehen könnte
> 
> Eine Nachbarin hat mich mal angemault, weil ich es mir erlaubt habe, ihr Paket entgegenzunehmen und sie dann 1 Etage (Tür an Tür, nur die Treppe ist dazwischen), sie musste also nur aus ihrer Wohnungstür raus, gleich links die Treppe hoch und gut... inzwischen wohnen die nicht mehr hier.)



Viele Klingeln in einem Mehrparteienhaus ja schon nicht einmal mehr bei jedem, der ein Paket bekommen soll, sondern maximal nur noch im Erdgeschoss!
Wenn jemand aufmacht, dann bekommt er alles überreicht, sofern dieser es abnimmt, und wenn nicht, dann gibt's eine Ladung gelber Zettel in jeden Briefkasten...schon selbst gesehen!

mfg


----------



## DarkWing13 (11. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



azzih schrieb:


> Löhne hier in Deutschland sind halt generell ein Problem . Größte Volkswirtschaft in Europa aber Millionen Menschen die nicht von ihrem Gehalt leben können. Mindestlohn rauf auf 12€ und wegen mir 10€ für Studenten/Schüler. Arbeitgeber werden wieder jammern wie beim ersten Mindestlohn, im Endeffekt werden aber trotzdem die Jobs erhalten bleiben, weil sie ja gemacht werden müssen.
> 
> Wären wir zumindest schon bei knapp 2k brutto, was imo so die Untergrenze ist wo man als Single noch mit klarkommen kann.



Tja, so ist das mit jahrzehntelanger CDU/CSU Regierung! 

"Spass" beiseite...nicht umsonst haben die Deutschen zwar die stärkste Wirtschaft in der EU, aber gleichzeitig bewegen wir uns, was das Privatvermögen der Mittelschicht und darunter angeht, nur im Mittelfeld...und zwar noch hinter Ländern wie Griechenland... 
...darüber sollte man nachdenken... 

mfg


----------



## tdi-fan (11. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



DarkWing13 schrieb:


> Trotzdem passiert es immer wieder, das ich einen gelben Zettel im Briefkasten habe, mit der Bitte, ich soll doch das Paket in der nächsten Filiale abholen...ich könnte sowas von
> 
> mfg



Wow, Pakete von der nächsten Filiale selbst abholen müssen. Das Leben kann so anstrengend sein.


----------



## DarkWing13 (11. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: GroÃŸe Anbieter planen PreiserhÃ¶hungen*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Weil also immer mehr Pakete über die gleiche Fläche verteilt werden müssen - also Umsatz und Gewinn steigen - muß man die Preise erhöhen? Man muß die Preise erhöhen weil man mehr Aufträge bekommt/mehr Produkte verkauft? Interessante Logik.
> 
> Und was hab ich hier gelesen: *Hermes knackt 3 Milliarden Umsatz-Marke*
> 
> ...



Wo Aas,..ähh, Geld zu holen ist, da sind die Geier nicht weit... 
Der Versandhandel wächst immer noch, also warum nicht noch mehr Geld herausschlagen?
Das ist eben die (Un-)Logik dahinter, wenn etwas im Bedarf steigt, wird es nicht günstiger, sondern meist, aufgrund der Nachfrage, teurer... 

mfg


----------



## DarkWing13 (11. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



tdi-fan schrieb:


> Wow, Pakete von der nächsten Filiale selbst abholen müssen. Das Leben kann so anstrengend sein.



Ja ist es, weil ich nicht der Innenstadt wohne, wo die Pakete immer hingeliefert werden, incl. hervorragender, nicht vorhandener Parkmöglichkeiten!
Außerdem bin ich tagsüber nicht in der Stadt, und habe keine Lust mich in der Rush-Our abends durch den Verkehr zu quälen (umwelttechnisch auch ganz GROß!)

Und oh Wunder, ein Paketzentrum, welches ich sogar zu Fuss leicht erreichen könnte, und in dem ich  schon früher (lang, lang ist es her!) Pakete abholen konnte, kein Einziges mehr deponiert wird!
Ganz große Klasse sowas!

Ich bin mittlerweile dazu übergegegangen, dass ich nur noch ganz dringende Pakete dort Abhole, und den Rest, durch fernbleiben, wieder zurückgehen lasse...beschweren bringt übrigens gar nichts! 

mfg


----------



## tdi-fan (11. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



DarkWing13 schrieb:


> Ja ist es, weil ich nicht der Innenstadt wohne, wo die Pakete immer hingeliefert werden, incl. hervorragender, nicht vorhandener Parkmöglichkeiten!
> Außerdem bin ich tagsüber nicht in der Stadt, und habe keine Lust mich in der Rush-Our abends durch den Verkehr zu quälen (umwelttechnisch auch ganz GROß!)
> 
> Und oh Wunder, ein Paketzentrum, welches ich sogar zu Fuss leicht erreichen könnte, und in dem ich  schon früher (lang, lang ist es her!) Pakete abholen konnte, kein Einziges mehr deponiert wird!
> ...



Ich wohne auf dem Land,  6Km entfernt von der Postfiliale, 12Km von der Hermes-Filiale, 40Km von UPS, und 45Km von der nächsten DPD-Niederlassung, GLS gibt es hier nicht, hab aber die Handynummer vom Fahrer, der hier fährt. 
Der Post-Bote, der hier seit über 30 Jahren fährt, stellt mir mein Zeug, auf die Terrasse, in die Wohnung, in den Heizungsraum, oder ins Auto, wenn ich nicht da bin, oder wenn alles zu ist, bei den Nachbarn ab.

Es ist für mich auch kein Problem meinen Hintern zu bewegen. Es gab Zeiten, da hat man 1,5 Monate auf ein Paket gewartet

Die Verroht- sowie Faulheit einiger, ist echt übel. und sich dann irgendwie beschweren, weil was teurer wird oder man mal den eigenen Arsch vom Sofa erheben muss. Sorry, wie schon paar Seiten zuvor erwähnt, ist das Ziel eines jeden Unternehmens, das Maximum zu erwirtschaften, am Ende eines Geschäftsjahres, müssen die angestrebten Zahlen stimmen, sollte sogar der letzte begriffen haben, Logik und so. 

Weiter gehe ich auf den Scheiß auch nicht ein. Das wird mir zu dumm.


----------



## DarkWing13 (11. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



tdi-fan schrieb:


> Ich wohne auf dem Land,  6Km entfernt von der Postfiliale, 12Km von der Hermes-Filiale, 40Km von UPS, und 45Km von der nächsten DPD-Niederlassung, GLS gibt es hier nicht, hab aber die Handynummer vom Fahrer, der hier fährt.
> Der Post-Bote, der hier seit über 30 Jahren fährt, stellt mir mein Zeug, auf die Terrasse, in die Wohnung, in den Heizungsraum, oder ins Auto, wenn ich nicht da bin, oder wenn alles zu ist, bei den Nachbarn ab.
> 
> Es ist für mich auch kein Problem meinen Hintern zu bewegen. Es gab Zeiten, da hat man 1,5 Monate auf ein Paket gewartet
> ...



Sorry, wenn das deine Einstellung zu einen (guten) Lieferservice ist, dann brauchen wir überhaupt keine Paketzusteller mehr, oder... 

Und es geht hier nicht um 1 Paket...ich kaufe relativ viel Online, eigentlich außer das tägliche Futter, inzwischen alles... 
Ich bekomme oft 5-10 Pakete pro Woche, und habe eigentlich keine Lust, jedem hinterher "zu laufen"...
Und wie gesagt, ich habe bei allen DHL, DPD, Hermes, einen Ablageort vereinbart!
Wenn die schon das nicht gebacken bekommen.... 

mfg

P.S. Und zu "dumm" wird es demjenigen meist dann, wenn ihm die Argumente ausgehen...


----------



## tdi-fan (11. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



DarkWing13 schrieb:


> Sorry, wenn das deine Einstellung zu einen (guten) Lieferservice ist, dann brauchen wir überhaupt keine Paketzusteller mehr, oder...
> 
> Und es geht hier nicht um 1 Paket...ich kaufe relativ viel Online, eigentlich außer das tägliche Futter, inzwischen alles...
> Ich bekomme oft 5-10 Pakete pro Woche, und habe eigentlich keine Lust, jedem hinterher "zu laufen"...
> ...



Wir sind ein Betrieb, und bestellen auch einiges mehr 

Und wo gehen mir die Argumente aus? Du hast doch nicht mal begriffen, wie ein Unternehmen funktioniert, obwohl die Grundlagen von BWL in jeder Berufsschule oder Studium vorkommen.

Wie gesagt, mir ist das zu dumm, mit dir


----------



## TrueRomance (11. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Sag das nicht. Amazon ist stets darauf bedacht, auszuliefern, ergo werden die nicht so tief sinken das die Kosten für Retouren etc. höher werden als die Kosten für die Fahrer.



Was haben die Kosten der Retouren mit den Arbeitsbedingungen zu tun? Amazon hat definitiv schlechte Arbeitsbedingungen.


----------



## Mylo (11. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



tdi-fan schrieb:


> Wir sind ein Betrieb, und bestellen auch einiges mehr
> 
> Und wo gehen mir die Argumente aus? Du hast doch nicht mal begriffen, wie ein Unternehmen funktioniert, obwohl die Grundlagen von BWL in jeder Berufsschule oder Studium vorkommen.
> 
> Wie gesagt, mir ist das zu dumm, mit dir



Egal welcher Thread oder Thema. Du bist ständig am rumfetzten mit irgendjemanden. Wie immer ist man Dir zu dumm, hat keine Ahnung oder ist finanziell arm.
Nach dem Du auch schon mehrer mal hier gebannt wurdest hast Du es immer noch nicht verstanden einen respektvollen Umgang mit anderen zu haben.


----------



## tdi-fan (11. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



MatimaDE schrieb:


> Egal welcher Thread oder Thema. Du bist ständig am rumfetzten mit irgendjemanden. Wie immer ist man Dir zu dumm, hat keine Ahnung oder ist finanziell arm.
> Nach dem Du auch schon mehrer mal hier gebannt wurdest hast Du es immer noch nicht verstanden einen respektvollen Umgang mit anderen zu haben.



Ich habe niemals auch nur irgendjemanden als dumm bezeichnet, hier in diesem Thread empfinde ich nur einige Ansichten der Person so, nicht aber sie selbst., das ist ein großer Unterschied. Und auch habe ich nie jemanden unterstellt, dass er keine Ahnung hätte. Und als arm habe ich schon gar keinen bezeichnet.

Und gebannt wurde ich hier kein einziges Mal. Ich hatte aber mal wegen OT einen Punkt kassiert.

EDIT: Ich weiß aber, dass ich hier als arroganter Arsch auftrete, und werde in Zukunft daran arbeiten.


----------



## quik_shredder (11. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



DarkWing13 schrieb:


> Ich bin mittlerweile dazu übergegegangen, dass ich nur noch ganz dringende Pakete dort Abhole, und den Rest, durch fernbleiben, wieder zurückgehen lasse...beschweren bringt übrigens gar nichts!
> 
> mfg



Ganz genau so mach ich das mittlerweile auch!

Ich bestelle unter anderem deswegen soviel, weil ich eben keine Lust habe, in die Stadt zu fahren und mich dort durch Menschenmassen und Geschäfte zu quälen.

Ich habe keine Lust mein Paket im Paketshop/Postfiliale abholen zu gehen.
Wenn ich eh aus dem Haus und mich ins Auto setzten muss, kann ich auch gleich in die Stadt fahren und dort kaufen.
Ich bestelle, um nicht aus dem Haus gehen zu müssen (und bezahle dafür ja auch Liefergebühren, die ich in der Stadt nicht bezahlen würde).
Das kann jetzt jemand als faul oder dumm bezeichnen, ich dagegen finde, ein Paket abholen zu müssen, führt den Sinn des "nach Hause Bestellens" ad absurdum.

Wenn der Paketlieferer mal wieder behauptet, ich wäre nicht zu Hause angetroffen, obwohl ich da war (und nicht mal ein Abholzettel in den Briefkasten geworfen wird, ein eindeutiges Anzeichen, das der Fahrer gar nicht hier vor der Haustür war), dann lass ich das Paket einfach durch nicht-Abholung automatisch zurückgehen und bestelle denselben Artikel gleich nochmal.
Fast immer klappt es dann beim zweiten Mal auch.

Die Paketfahrer können einem aber schon Leid tun, mit ihrem mickrigen Gehalt und viel Arbeit, aber das ist doch nicht die Schuld der Kunden die viel bestellen, sondern die Schuld von deren Arbeitgeber (DHL, DPD, Hermes und co.), die denen einfach so wenig bezahlen, damit ihre Aktionäre noch mehr Kohle scheffeln können.
Ist ja typisch in Deutschland immer die Schuld an den Endkunden weiterzugeben. Ist halt der Kunde schuld, der soviel bestellt. Soll er halt nicht soviel bestellen. Da hat man ja seine einfache Antwort.
Aber in Wahrheit sieht es einfach so aus, das Deutschland sich wie immer schwer tut, mit rasanten gesellschaftlichen Veränderungen zurecht zu kommen. In diesem Fall halt das veränderte Kaufverhalten der Kunden.
Da wird dann lieber jahrelang darüber gemeckert und gemault, was dann einer aktiven Lösungsfindung im Wege steht, nur um es am Ende doch zu akzeptieren und dann erst nasch Lösungen zu suchen, weil die Veränderung nun mal eh nicht aufzuhalten ist. Man hat halt einfach versäumt, rechtzeitig entsprechende Strukturen aufzubauen.
Konnte ja keiner ahnen, das sich dieses komische Internet und Online Handel durchsetzt wird...


----------



## tandel (11. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



quik_shredder schrieb:


> Konnte ja keiner ahnen, das sich dieses komische Internet und Online Handel durchsetzt wird...



Das Problem ist, dass sich zwar der Onlinehandel durchgesetzt hat, es immer mehr Singlehaushalte gibt und immer weniger "Hausfrauen", aber das Liefersystem gleich geblieben ist.
Wie viele Leute bestellen auf "gut Glück" nach Hause, obwohl sie wissen, dass sie den ganzen Tag nicht zu Hause sind? Soll halt der Nachbar nehmen, zur Not geht es in die Filiale oder eben zurück. Bei aller Nachbarschaftsliebe, aber wenn jeden zweiten Tag ein Paket kommt, dann wird das auch für den freundlichsten Nachbarn irgendwann zu viel. Ich will meinen Nachbarn auch nicht das Risiko der Warenannahme übertragen. Irgendwann ist was (teures) kaputt und dann ist da der Nachbar als dritte Partei involviert, obwohl er nur nett sein wollte.

Im gesamten Prozess stecken zu viele Unsicherheiten, damit wird die Lieferung zum Glücksspiel, selbst bei besserer Entlohnung ist das ein frustrierender Job.
Lösen kann man das nur mit einer Differenzierung der Leistungen. 

Wer gerne den Mehrwert einer Heimlieferung haben möchte, der muss halt entsprechend dafür zahlen. Verbindliche Lieferfenster, ggf. sogar mit Gegenbestätigung per App, können diese Leistung noch weiter aufwerten.
Wer sich mit einer Lieferung an eine Sammelstelle zufrieden gibt, der zahlt entsprechend weniger.

Weniger verstopfte Straßen, weniger unzufriedene Kunden und Fahrer.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (11. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



Danielneedles schrieb:


> Die 2019 übrigens noch verschärft wird und für große Unternehmen mit Flotte sehr teuer werden. Wir reden hier nicht von tausenden Euros sondern gehen in die Millionen. Das wird sich natürlich auch bemerkbar machen, grade weil DHL und CO fast nur mit Subunternehmer arbeiten was die Paketfahrten von Paketzentrum zu Paketzentrum betrifft.



Vielleicht bekomme ich eine Bestellung dann wieder in einem Paket geliefert und nicht in vieren, von denen jedes einzelne groß genug für alle Teile der Bestellung gewesen wäre. 




TrueRomance schrieb:


> Tja was erwartet ihr von sub sub sub Unternehmen. Selbst bei der Post werden Aufträge an subunternehmen (DHL) abgegeben. Die wiederum wieder an subunternehmen abgeben... Der Fahrer verdient weit unter Mindestlohn. Da kann man froh sein, dass die Pakete überhaupt noch ankommen.



Paketaufträge gibts du direkt an DHL, die Post selbst hat damit nichts mehr zu tun.


----------



## cryon1c (11. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



tandel schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass sich zwar der Onlinehandel durchgesetzt hat, es immer mehr Singlehaushalte gibt und immer weniger "Hausfrauen", aber das Liefersystem gleich geblieben ist.
> Wie viele Leute bestellen auf "gut Glück" nach Hause, obwohl sie wissen, dass sie den ganzen Tag nicht zu Hause sind? Soll halt der Nachbar nehmen, zur Not geht es in die Filiale oder eben zurück. Bei aller Nachbarschaftsliebe, aber wenn jeden zweiten Tag ein Paket kommt, dann wird das auch für den freundlichsten Nachbarn irgendwann zu viel. Ich will meinen Nachbarn auch nicht das Risiko der Warenannahme übertragen. Irgendwann ist was (teures) kaputt und dann ist da der Nachbar als dritte Partei involviert, obwohl er nur nett sein wollte.
> 
> Im gesamten Prozess stecken zu viele Unsicherheiten, damit wird die Lieferung zum Glücksspiel, selbst bei besserer Entlohnung ist das ein frustrierender Job.
> ...



Die Zahl der Singlehaushalte die gestiegen ist, wird durch geänderte Arbeitszeiten sowie Home Office mehr als ausgeglichen, daran liegt es nicht.

Es scheint so als ob in einigen Gebieten nur Deppen als Kuriere eingestellt werden, die arbeiten entsprechend mehr schlecht als recht und das ist das gesamte Problem.
Woran das liegt, weiß keiner - entweder bewerben sich da nur solche Leute oder die werden speziell herausgefiltert und eingestellt oder was auch immer.
Liegt auch nicht am Geld. Pflegepersonal bekommt genau so einen Hungerlohn, dort wird aber zuverlässig gearbeitet. Da hört man nicht wirklich was böses, obwohl die Leute weit mehr Verantwortung haben und mehr Fehler machen können.


----------



## Two-Face (11. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Es scheint so als ob in einigen Gebieten nur Deppen als Kuriere eingestellt werden, die arbeiten entsprechend mehr schlecht als recht und das ist das gesamte Problem.
> Woran das liegt, weiß keiner - entweder bewerben sich da nur solche Leute oder die werden speziell herausgefiltert und eingestellt oder was auch immer.
> Liegt auch nicht am Geld.


Natürlich liegt das am Geld.
Verdammt viele Zusteller sind Leute, die sonst keinen Job kriegen, weil unterqualifiziert in sonstiger Art und Weise sind oder nur Teilzeit arbeiten können/wollen. Inzwischen ist dort auch ein extrem hoher Anteil an Ausländern vertreten - einfach weil die weniger verlangen und man bei Tarifverhandlungen besser über den Tisch ziehen kann.
Hast du eben nicht nur im Niedriglohnsektor, auch in der Industrie ist das schon sehr lange so - kuck' dich mal bei Amazon um.


cryon1c schrieb:


> Pflegepersonal bekommt genau so einen Hungerlohn, dort wird aber zuverlässig gearbeitet. Da hört man nicht wirklich was böses, obwohl die Leute weit mehr Verantwortung haben und mehr Fehler machen können.


Du kannst ja wohl schlecht Menschen mit Ware vergleichen.
Leute, die im sozialen Feld arbeiten, haben ihre eigenen Überzeugungen und wollen das auch tun, weil sie mit ihrem Job und ihrer Sache auf moralischer Ebene verbunden sind. Natürlich werden dort weniger Fehler gemacht, dort kann man sich Fehler schlicht nicht leisten, wenn's um das Wohl eines Menschen geht.

Warum wird man Paketzusteller? Weil man es so toll findet, jeden Tag ungedulgien und unhöflichen Adressaten ihre fünfzig Sachen, die sie genauso gut im Laden hätten kaufen können, abzuliefern?


----------



## XXTREME (11. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



Danielneedles schrieb:


> Meinetwegen kann das so kommen. Ich befinde mich täglich beruflich an Standorten mit DHL Paketshop. Dann wird eben dort hin bestellt und ich nehme es mit. Dann mache ich eben selbst den Paketkutscher  Zu 99,.9% kann ich meine Pakete eh nicht annehmen und lasse diese an einem Wunschort legen.



Du bist aber nicht der nabel der Welt . Was machen ältere Herrschaften ohne eigenes Auto oder generell Leute ohne Fahrzeug ?? Unser nächster Hermes Shop ist ca. 3 km entfernt....macht bock dahin zu latschen und zurück .


----------



## XXTREME (11. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Die Zahl der Singlehaushalte die gestiegen ist, wird durch geänderte Arbeitszeiten sowie Home Office mehr als ausgeglichen, daran liegt es nicht.
> 
> Es scheint so als ob in einigen Gebieten nur Deppen als Kuriere eingestellt werden, die arbeiten entsprechend mehr schlecht als recht und das ist das gesamte Problem.
> Woran das liegt, weiß keiner - entweder bewerben sich da nur solche Leute oder die werden speziell herausgefiltert und eingestellt oder was auch immer.
> Liegt auch nicht am Geld.



Natürlich liegt es am Geld und nichts anderem das da nur "Deppen" arbeiten. Ein Nicht "Depp" würde diesen Job nicht für 8,87€ Std. machen .


----------



## shaboo (11. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Warum wird man Paketzusteller? Weil man es so toll findet, jeden Tag ungedulgien und unhöflichen Adressaten ihre fünfzig Sachen, die sie genauso gut im Laden hätten kaufen können, abzuliefern?


Genau! Ist auch voll unverschämt von den Leuten, dass sie - nachdem sie unter der Woche endlose Stunden mit Pendeln und Arbeiten verbracht haben und am Wochenende der Lebensmitteleinkauf, der Hausputz und vielleicht auch mal ein Kinobesuch auf dem Programm standen, von eventuellen Kindern ganz zu schweigen - tatsächlich Besseres zu tun haben als ihren Feierabend oder das Wochenende damit zu verbringen, in überfüllten Städten und Geschäften irgendwelchen Kram zu kaufen, den man ebensogut mittels ein paar Mausklicks in der Mittagspause oder nach Feierabend bestellen kann! Wart mal ab, bis Du unter akutem Freizeitmangel leidest, dann redest Du plötzlich auch ganz anders ...


----------



## Two-Face (11. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*

Acho, es ist also inzwischen zu viel verlangt, wenn man Gegenstände des täglichen Gebrauchts, wie Waschpulver, Zahnpasta und Klopapier im Laden kauft? Soso...


----------



## shaboo (11. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Acho, es ist also inzwischen zu viel verlangt, wenn man Gegenstände des täglichen Gebrauchts, wie Waschpulver, Zahnpasta und Klopapier im Laden kauft? Soso...


 Unsinn, als ob genau das die Dinge wären, die die Leute massenhaft im Versandhandel bestellen. Wenn überhaupt, werden solche Sachen bei einem Lieferdienst wie REWE Online bestellt, die mit Hermes und DHL null komma gar nix am Hut haben.


----------



## Two-Face (11. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*

Achso, und wer liefert dann das ganze Zeugs, welches z.B. Amazon unter der Kategorie "Drogerie und Körperpflege" anbietet?

Am allerbesten finde ich ja das hier: Amazon Dash Buttons - Kauf auf Knopfdruck – keine saubere Sache - Stiftung Warentest

Da wir ja alle wissen, dass der Mensch ein grundsätzlich faules Wesen ist, braucht mir keiner erzählen, dass solche "Errungenschaften" niemand nutzt.


----------



## empy (11. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



r3dshiftx2 schrieb:


> bin gerne bereit mehr zu zahlen solange das  geld bei den arbeitern und nicht bei den aktionären landet



<Merz>SoLlEn DiE aNgEsTeLlTeN hAlT aKtIeN kAuFeN</Merz>



cryon1c schrieb:


> Die Zahl der Singlehaushalte die gestiegen ist, wird durch geänderte Arbeitszeiten sowie Home Office mehr als ausgeglichen, daran liegt es nicht.



Hast du da Zahlen? Ich kann mir das nicht so recht vorstellen. Home Office ist meinem Eindruck nach noch ziemlich selten. Singlehaushalte oder doppelt Arbeitnehmende scheinen dagegen weit verbreitet.

Eigentlich stimmt es schon, es sollte extra kosten, sich das an die Haustür liefern zu lassen, dann würden halt viele, die wissen, dass sie ziemlich sicher eh nicht da sind, es halt zu einer Packstation oder einem Paketshop schicken lassen. Davon muss es halt dann auch genügend geben. Vermutlich würden schon 50 Cent Aufpreis schon reichen, um einen Großteil der sinnlosen Anfahrten zu vermeiden, ab 2€ könnte sich die Anfahrt schon wieder fast lohnen. Und wenn Amazon weiterhin billigst ihren Prime-Service anbieten wollen, dann sollen sie das eben entweder selber realisieren oder dafür bezahlen. Wenn wir schon deren Arbeitnehmer aufstocken müssen, müssen wir nicht auch noch deren gesamte Außenlogistik subventionieren.


----------



## cryon1c (11. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



empy schrieb:


> <Merz>SoLlEn DiE aNgEsTeLlTeN hAlT aKtIeN kAuFeN</Merz>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zahlen müsste ich suchen wenn es so was als Studie überhaupt gibt (sollte es eigentlich).
Es geht aber auch darum das es sehr viele Leute gibt die nicht mehr von 9 bis 18 Uhr schuften, sondern eben in Schichten und am WE, daher haben die an Werktagen Zeit, die Pakete entgegenzunehmen. 
Ich selbst sitze im Home Office und der Bereich ist massiv gewachsen - das sind die Leute die ihre Pakete nie verpassen. 

Es sollte aber nicht extra kosten, sich das an die Haustür liefern zu lassen. Das sollte weiterhin der Standardversand sein. Paketshop/station ist halt eine Zusatzoption.
Was extra kosten sollte, ist die Lieferung zu bestimmten Zeiten (30min Fenster wäre optimal), Express und Abendzustellung. Wochenendzustellung und andere besondere Dienste. 
Die Argumente mit weniger Fahrzeugen usw. hinken hier auch massiv - die Pakete müssen in das Gebiet gefahren werden, ob sie an den Kunden oder an die Packstation zugestellt werden ist praktisch egal, die Distanz ist minimal, die Fahrzeuge laufen ja nicht, es ist nur die Arbeit die etwas mehr wird.  Dafür ist der Service aber auch da. 
Und glaub mir, Amazon zahlt, Prime ist immer teurer geworden (lohnt sich aber weiterhin), wer hier nicht zahlt, sind DPD&Co. - bei denen muss man anfragen wo zum Geier das Geld hingeht. Wenn Amazon die eigene Logistik aufbaut, werden sie schon dafür sorgen das es funktioniert.


----------



## empy (11. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Was extra kosten sollte, ist die Lieferung zu  bestimmten Zeiten (30min Fenster wäre optimal), Express und  Abendzustellung. Wochenendzustellung und andere besondere  Dienste.



30-Minuten-Fenster sind völlig illusorisch.  Sobald da ein bisschen was ausgeliefert werden muss, laufen die Zeiten  durch Verkehr und sonstige Ereignisse schnell auseinander.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Die Argumente mit weniger Fahrzeugen usw. hinken  hier auch massiv - die Pakete müssen in das Gebiet gefahren werden, ob  sie an den Kunden oder an die Packstation zugestellt werden ist  praktisch egal, die Distanz ist minimal, die Fahrzeuge laufen ja nicht,  es ist nur die Arbeit die etwas mehr wird.



Erstens ist  der Unterschied, ob man geradlinig zu einer Stelle fährt, oder ein  ganzes Wohngebiet abklappert massiv und zweitens hatte tatsächlich den  Arbeitsaufwand im Kopf. Solange es alle 500m einen Kiosk gibt, für den  das Führen eines Paketshops eine willkommene Nebeneinkunft und ein  Kundenköder ist, sollte es wirklich zumutbar sein, da hinzulaufen oder  einen Aufpreis für die Lieferung an die Haustür zu zahlen. Nur, weil dir  das jetzt gerade einen Nachteil bringen würde, heißt das nicht, dass  das eine schlechte Idee ist.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Und glaub  mir, Amazon zahlt, Prime ist immer teurer geworden (lohnt sich aber  weiterhin), wer hier nicht zahlt, sind DPD&Co. - bei denen muss man  anfragen wo zum Geier das Geld hingeht. Wenn Amazon die eigene Logistik  aufbaut, werden sie schon dafür sorgen das es funktioniert.



Amazon zahlt, aber mal wieder weniger als der Normalsterbliche, wenn  ich das hier richtig mitbekommen habe. Und ich würde mal behaupten,  dass Prime eher teurer geworden ist, weil man es sich A) einfach  erlauben kann und B) damit jetzt auch noch einen Streamingdienst  befeuern will/muss.


----------



## cryon1c (11. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*

Naja was willste machen, 3h-Fenster? Wird nicht gut ankommen, das ist zu viel für eine Sache die gut 2 Minuten braucht vom klingeln bis hin zu "Danke, Tschüss".  30-45Minuten sind realistisch und bei Kurieren üblich. Egal ob es sich um Essen, Fahrradkuriere für XYZ oder meinen Getränkelieferdienst handelt. Nur REWE Online nimmt sich extrem viel Zeit (von - bis halt, kennt man, die nehmen sich da 9h, senden aber vorher 1-2 SMS wann die ungefähr ankommen). Getränkelieferant hat hier 90 Minuten angegeben und hält das auch ein. 
Wenn die das schaffen, sollte bei DHL&co die im Logistikbereich weit massiver aufgestellt sind und mehr Manpower sowie Erfahrung haben, sollte das bei denen kein Thema sein. 

Und wie gesagt, der Grund für eine Bestellung ist es ja ES GELIEFERT ZU BEKOMMEN, wenn man selbst rauslatschen muss (egal wie weit), kann man sich das auch vor Ort kaufen. Es geht ja um die breite Masse, nicht um spezielle Bestellungen wie schweineteure Objektive oder andere Teile die nicht in der Stadt zu finden sind. Wenn ich mich also anziehen, zurechtmachen und ausm Haus bewegen muss, ist der Sinn der Bestellung dahin. Genau so wie Essen bestellen - man könnte ja argumentieren - ja zieh dich an und latsche zum Restaurant, dein Essen abholen (geht auch in meisten Läden) - macht man trotzdem nicht, man will es geliefert haben und zahlt dafür entsprechend.
Hier ist die Frage also nicht wie man die Dienstleistung abwertet in dem es an die Abholstation in irgendeiner Form geliefert wird, sondern um das verbessern vom Service generell - wie kann effizienter, schneller und zuverlässiger zugestellt werden.

Wenn es mehr kostet - bin dafür. Wenn mein Prime dann halt 11,99€ kostet oder halt 99,99€ für 12 Monate - who cares, da zahl ich für den Versand mehr im Jahr. 
Wenn DHL mir jetzt sagt - zahle 7,99€ für den Standardversand, habe dafür aber ein frei bestimmbares 30-45Min. Fenster, genaues Tracking (ink. GPS!), SMS/Email-Benachrichtigungen sowie die Möglichkeit die Pakete sofort und jederzeit umzuleiten (wie sich das halt gehört!), dann nehme ich das gerne mit. Damit würde so was gehen: Leute könnten ihre Mittagspause nutzen um Lieferungen zu empfangen, die Zustellquote würde sich massiv verbessern, es wäre wesentlich angenehmer, es entstehen keine wirklichen Kosten (Email oder SMS senden und halt GPS-Tracking für Fahrzeuge sind extrem günstig). 
Also, wer will was? Ich will besseren Service, wenn der bissl mehr kostet - who cares, Leistung muss bezahlt werden. Wer sich mit einem kastrierten Service zufrieden gibt und zur Packstation latschen/fahren will, bitte sehr. Ich für meinen Teil hab kein Auto (wozu auch, Home Office + Stadt mit über 500k Einwohnern und guten Öffis), also würde ich eh nen Teufel tun und sperrige/schwere Pakete von der Packstation abholen.


----------



## Blackfirehawk (12. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*

Also ab ner bestimmten bestellmenge .. ca 200 Pakete im jahr bekommt man prime geschenkt. ..
Is bei meinem Chef so der extrem viel bestellt.. Und auch ich bekomme immer wenn ich wegen n paket Motze erstmal n Monat gratis prime vom Kundendienst..


----------



## Grisu8 (12. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*

Wenn das Geld denn wirklich bei den Zustellern angkommt, habe ich damit kein Problem.


----------



## Diablokiller999 (12. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*

3,74 Milliarden Euro operativer Gewinn in 2017, für nächstes Jahr wurden 5 Milliarden angekündigt und man besitzt noch die Dreistigkeit "gestiegene Personalkosten" vorzuschieben?! 
Dabei weiß doch jeder und der Hund des Nachbarn, wie ******* die Zustände in dem Bereich sind!
Kotzt mich so ein Verhalten an, aber das zieht sich ja durch die ganze Gesellschaft...
Naja, am Wochenende erst mal Geschenke und Essen an Obdachlose verteilen, damit mache ich schon mehr für die Gesellschaft als die Herren in der Vorstandsetage als gemeinsame Lebensleistung erbrachten.


----------



## Seeefe (12. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



Diablokiller999 schrieb:


> 3,74 Milliarden Euro operativer Gewinn in 2017, für nächstes Jahr wurden 5 Milliarden angekündigt und man besitzt noch die Dreistigkeit "gestiegene Personalkosten" vorzuschieben?!
> Dabei weiß doch jeder und der Hund des Nachbarn, wie ******* die Zustände in dem Bereich sind!
> Kotzt mich so ein Verhalten an, aber das zieht sich ja durch die ganze Gesellschaft...
> Naja, am Wochenende erst mal Geschenke und Essen an Obdachlose verteilen, damit mache ich schon mehr für die Gesellschaft als die Herren in der Vorstandsetage als gemeinsame Lebensleistung erbrachten.



Umsatz ungleich Gewinn. Wenn mehr Pakete geliefert werden, steigt dementsprechend auch der Umsatz.

Das teuerste am ganzen Lieferprozess  ist aber auch die letzte Meile.


----------



## Diablokiller999 (12. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Umsatz ungleich Gewinn.


3,74 Mrd. € ist der Gewinn vor Steuern (EBIT) und nicht der Umsatz


----------



## Gimmick (12. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Vielleicht bekomme ich eine Bestellung dann wieder in einem Paket geliefert und nicht in vieren, von denen jedes einzelne groß genug für alle Teile der Bestellung gewesen wäre.



Große Pakete sparen Verpackungszeit ^^.

Ist ja teilweise echt witzig was man hier so an erfahrungen liest. Als Kleinstädtler hatte ich bisher nur mit Hermes das Problem, dass einfach nicht geklingelt wurde, sondern direkt ein Zettel mit "nicht angetroffen" eingeworfen wurde, obwohl Tür und Briefkasten nebeneinander sind .

Mit der DHL-Paket-Fachangestellten sind wir per Du, geben Trinkgeld, helfen beim Ausladen schwerer (Katzenfutter + Streu sind immer so 32 kg pro Paket) Pakete, die darf auch rückwärts in die Einfahrt fahren... alles kein Problem. Individuelle Absprachen mit Ihr klappen auch.  So muss das 

Man merkt dann auch direkt, wenn jemand anders die Route fährt, da wird dann der vereinbarte Ablageort großzügig interpretiert, das ist wie Ostereier suchen.


----------



## Seeefe (12. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



Diablokiller999 schrieb:


> 3,74 Mrd. € ist der Gewinn vor Steuern (EBIT) und nicht der Umsatz



Sorry, mein Fehler. Hermes hatte einen Umsatz von etwa 3 Mrd., dachte du hast davon gesprochen. Wurde hier im Thread nämlich auch einmal erwähnt.

Ich brauche wohl noch einen .


----------



## warawarawiiu (12. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Auf die wenigsten lieferdienste ist überhaupt noch verlass....
> 
> Habe bei der Deutschen Post ein fuer 200euro versichertes einschreiben in die USA versandt.
> 
> ...



Kleines Update zu meinem fall:

Das einschreiben, vorher mit 1 Woche Lieferzeit deklariert, ist auch nach mehr als 3 Wochen nicht angekommen. 

Laut Post Hotline soll ich einen "Nachforschungsantrag" ausfüllen - bearbeitungszeit 8 Wochen 

Wenn nach dieser Zeit festgestellt wird,, dass das einschreiben wirklich weg ist, bekomme ich da ich es per einschreiben fuer 200euro versichert gesandt habe, mein Geld zurück.... Nachdem ich nachgewiesen habe dass der Brief tatsächlich den Wert enthielt und des Inhalts Rechnung etc vorlege....weitere bearbeitungszeit der finanzabteilung in der Regel 4-6 Wochen.


Danke, liebe Post


----------



## empy (12. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



cryon1c schrieb:


> ... und zahlt dafür entsprechend



Und genauso könnte man sagen, dass die Lieferung an die Tür auch bezahlt werden muss. Ich meine doch nur eine extra Stufe und die hauptsächlich dafür, damit nicht so viel umsonst durch die Gegend gekarrt wird, weil den Leuten alles scheißegal ist, bis es auf einmal was kostet, auch wenn es nicht viel ist und dann würden sie vielleicht mal überlegen, ob sie zu dem Zeitpunkt überhaupt zu Hause sein könnten. Vielleicht könnten Lieferungen an Packstationen und Paketshops dafür dann etwas günstiger ausfallen, wobei ich denke, dass das alles noch deutlich billiger ist, als es zu menschenwürdigen Umständen geht. Also auch wenn ein angemessener Anteil des Umsatzes beim Personal landen würde. Und gut, wenn man jemanden dafür bezahlen will, dass er von der Post extra zu einem Zeitpunkt losgurkt, dann kostet das halt entsprechend und dann gehen zugegebenermaßen auch solche Zeitfenster.


----------



## warawarawiiu (12. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



empy schrieb:


> Und genauso könnte man sagen, dass die Lieferung an die Tür auch bezahlt werden muss. Ich meine doch nur eine extra Stufe und die hauptsächlich dafür, damit nicht so viel umsonst durch die Gegend gekarrt wird, weil den Leuten alles scheißegal ist, bis es auf einmal was kostet, auch wenn es nicht viel ist und dann würden sie vielleicht mal überlegen, ob sie zu dem Zeitpunkt überhaupt zu Hause sein könnten. Vielleicht könnten Lieferungen an Packstationen und Paketshops dafür dann etwas günstiger ausfallen, wobei ich denke, dass das alles noch deutlich billiger ist, als es zu menschenwürdigen Umständen geht. Also auch wenn ein angemessener Anteil des Umsatzes beim Personal landen würde. Und gut, wenn man jemanden dafür bezahlen will, dass er von der Post extra zu einem Zeitpunkt losgurkt, dann kostet das halt entsprechend und dann gehen zugegebenermaßen auch solche Zeitfenster.



Wenn ich das Zeug nicht mehr an die Haustüre bekomme, kann ich gleich im Einzelhandel einkaufen. 

Hoehere kosten, weil bessere Entgelte fuer die Mitarbeiter?
Ja!

Hoehere kosten, weil bis an die Haustüre liefern?
NEIN!

Man will ja schliesslich den Dienst am Kunden und den Service verbessern und nicht verschlechtern. 
Wenn jemand eine packstation nutzen möchte, dann ist das okay. Aber das sollte nicht zur Regel werden. 

Meine Meinung.


----------



## Seeefe (12. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*

Ich persönlich bestelle im Internet zu 95% wegen des besseren Angebots und Preises, nicht wegen der Haustürlieferung und auch generell zur Packetstation. Die ist 300m entfernt und das abholen auf dem Weg von der Arbeit nach Hause erleichtert doch vieles.


----------



## h_tobi (12. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



azzih schrieb:


> Du kriegst bei Paketen keine Liefertermine, das ist keine Spedition. Das ist dir klar oder? Die Trackingdaten sind nur grobe Richtwerte und haben keine Bindewirkung. Wenn du eine Lieferung mit Liefertermin willst dann zahl bitte extra für so ein Service, beispielsweise DHL Express.



Jo, so wie bei mir, wo ich die für heute geplante Lieferung gestern! verpasst habe. 

Durfte dann extra noch mal mit dem Auto zum Kiosk fahren und meine Dunstabzugshaube nach Hause verfrachten....


----------



## empy (12. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Hoehere kosten, weil bessere Entgelte fuer die Mitarbeiter?
> Ja!
> 
> Hoehere kosten, weil bis an die Haustüre liefern?
> NEIN!



Das sind halt zwei paar Schuhe. Die zeitlichen Einsparungen durch das standardmäßige Liefern an eine zentralere Station könnten auch den Angestellten zugute kommen genau wie eine Erhöhung der Kosten. Und weil die letzten paar Meter überproportional teuer sind und relativ häufig umsonst gemacht werden, fände ich es nur fair, wenn das ein bisschen extra kosten würde. Ob das dann an der richtigen Stelle ankommt, steht, wie gesagt, auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------



## Tengri86 (12. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*

Würde mich net wundern, das man in zukunft extra Gebühr zahlen muss, wenn man bei der Lieferung net zuhause ist  

Paketzusteller gönne ich vom Herzen mehr Stundenlohn  und dafür würde ich auch mehr  zahlen ,aber die Frage  wäre ob die Konzernen  an ihre Angestellten weiterleiten würde .

Die machen bestimmt so weiter


----------



## Adi1 (12. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*

Richtig, ein paar eigene Auslieferungsfahrer lassen sie noch laufen,

der größte Teil wird aber auf Subunternehmen abgewälzt,

erkennste daran,

wenn an den Karren steht,

"Wir arbeiten im Auftrag von ...",

DHL macht das ja noch erkennbar, die anderen aber nicht mehr.


----------



## cryon1c (12. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Richtig, ein paar eigene Auslieferungsfahrer lassen sie noch laufen,
> 
> der größte Teil wird aber auf Subunternehmen abgewälzt,
> 
> ...



Naja wenn die Leute sich ausbeuten lassen und zum Sub-sub-sub-sub-unternehmer gehen, kann man schlecht was machen. Da die Firmen sich natürlich nicht in die eigenen Gewinne freiwillig reinschneiden werden, müssen die Angestellten hier selbst ran.
Wenn Amazon sagt - alle Fahrer usw. sind direkt bei Amazon angestellt und werden nach Tarif und nicht nach dem Mindestlohn bezahlt, kriegen sie auch bissl mehr Geld von mir wenn sie wollen.


----------



## empy (13. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Naja wenn die Leute sich ausbeuten lassen und zum Sub-sub-sub-sub-unternehmer gehen, kann man schlecht was machen. Da die Firmen sich natürlich nicht in die eigenen Gewinne freiwillig reinschneiden werden, müssen die Angestellten hier selbst ran.



Der Niedriglohnsektor ist leider ziemlich groß geworden, während niemand gute Fachkräfte ausbilden will und lieber über den Mangel jammert. Die Bildungsfreiheit besteht auch eher auf dem Papier und man kann heilfroh sein, wenn einem eine gute (Aus-)Bildung ermöglicht wird, ansonsten hat man wirklich schlechte Karten. Und wenn ich richtig liege, kann man nicht mal mehr der ganzen Situation den Stinkefinger zeigen und einfach hartzen, weil man dann vom Arbeitsamt verdonnert wird, so einen Sklavenjob zu machen, weil einem sonst das eh schon knappe Geld noch zusammengestrichen wird. Aber unter dieser Regierung wird sich daran schon mal nichts ändern.


----------



## Tengri86 (13. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*

Amazon hat mittlerweile eigene lieferdienst oder sind das wieder mal nur subs?


----------



## Adi1 (13. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Amazon hat mittlerweile eigene lieferdienst oder sind das wieder mal nur subs?



Was glaubst Du denn?


----------



## Tengri86 (13. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Was glaubst Du denn?



Adi du kennst mich ja,

Ich glaube noch an das Gute im Menschen


----------



## cryon1c (13. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



empy schrieb:


> Der Niedriglohnsektor ist leider ziemlich groß geworden, während niemand gute Fachkräfte ausbilden will und lieber über den Mangel jammert. Die Bildungsfreiheit besteht auch eher auf dem Papier und man kann heilfroh sein, wenn einem eine gute (Aus-)Bildung ermöglicht wird, ansonsten hat man wirklich schlechte Karten. Und wenn ich richtig liege, kann man nicht mal mehr der ganzen Situation den Stinkefinger zeigen und einfach hartzen, weil man dann vom Arbeitsamt verdonnert wird, so einen Sklavenjob zu machen, weil einem sonst das eh schon knappe Geld noch zusammengestrichen wird. Aber unter dieser Regierung wird sich daran schon mal nichts ändern.



Die Regierung wird da auch nix dran ändern.
Man kann der Situation aber immer den Stinkefinger zeigen und sich einen Job woanders suchen, mehrere Sprachen lernen von klein auf ist aktuell für mich sogar wichtiger als ein Diplom mit Auszeichnung. Aber gut, nicht jeder kann im Home Office für ne Firma im Ausland arbeiten. Also bleibt das erstma wie es ist bis die Leute halt selbst sagen - nö, so nicht, für den Mindestlohn geh ich nicht arbeiten.


----------



## empy (13. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Die Regierung wird da auch nix dran ändern.



Deswegen wäre es eigentlich mal Zeit für eine neue. Es ist einfach ein Unding, dass schulterzuckend hingenommen wird, dass immer mehr Menschen absolut miserabel bezahlt werden und das im Endeffekt auch noch aktiv gefördert wird.


----------



## cryon1c (14. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



empy schrieb:


> Deswegen wäre es eigentlich mal Zeit für eine neue. Es ist einfach ein Unding, dass schulterzuckend hingenommen wird, dass immer mehr Menschen absolut miserabel bezahlt werden und das im Endeffekt auch noch aktiv gefördert wird.



Na was willste machen? Das ist eher weniger die Aufgabe der Regierung, hier ist ein freier Arbeitsmarkt mit einem Mindestlohn (der halt wirklich für ungelernte Helfer usw. gedacht ist und nicht für die halbe Bevölkerung). Der Arbeiter hat sich mit seinem Chef geeinigt was hier bezahlt wird. Macht man das schlecht, bekommt man auch nix.
Ich habe bei meinem Verdienst auch gesagt - nö, hör ma, ich bin in Deutschland, so und so sieht's hier aus, so viel Geld will ich sehen und fertig. Ich bin zwar nicht reich, aber weit über dem Mindestlohn und das vom ersten Tag an und das wird auch mehr. Jeder muss hier selbst ran, wenn die Firma halt mehr als 10 Leute beschäftigt, kann man sich auch zusammentun und mal rütteln - guggen was rausfällt. Machen die Leute bei der Bahn öfter mal, auch die Lufthansa wird ab und an lahmgelegt, weil da Leute nach mehr Geld und besseren Bedingungen fragen. Steht jedem offen, dem Chef zu sagen das man kein Sklave ist und vernünftig bezahlt werden sollte.


----------



## empy (14. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Na was willste machen? Das ist eher weniger die Aufgabe der Regierung, hier ist ein freier Arbeitsmarkt mit einem Mindestlohn (der halt wirklich für ungelernte Helfer usw. gedacht ist und nicht für die halbe Bevölkerung). Der Arbeiter hat sich mit seinem Chef geeinigt was hier bezahlt wird. Macht man das schlecht, bekommt man auch nix.
> Ich habe bei meinem Verdienst auch gesagt - nö, hör ma, ich bin in Deutschland, so und so sieht's hier aus, so viel Geld will ich sehen und fertig. Ich bin zwar nicht reich, aber weit über dem Mindestlohn und das vom ersten Tag an und das wird auch mehr. Jeder muss hier selbst ran, wenn die Firma halt mehr als 10 Leute beschäftigt, kann man sich auch zusammentun und mal rütteln - guggen was rausfällt. Machen die Leute bei der Bahn öfter mal, auch die Lufthansa wird ab und an lahmgelegt, weil da Leute nach mehr Geld und besseren Bedingungen fragen. Steht jedem offen, dem Chef zu sagen das man kein Sklave ist und vernünftig bezahlt werden sollte.



Deine Verhandlungsbasis ist halt ziemlich dünn, wenn du vom Arbeitsamt quasi erpresst wirst, die Stelle, so wie sie ist, anzunehmen. Dieser Umstand müsste halt wegfallen und einzusehen und dass das ein Problem ist und es entsprechend zu ändern, genau damit der Mindestlohn nicht für die halbe Bevölkerung Realität wird, sehe ich schon als Aufgabe der Regierung. Natürlich würde es nicht für die halbe Bevölkerung Realität werden, weil mehr als die Hälfte der Stellen eine Qualifikation voraussetzen, die einen entsprechend verhandeln lässt, aber für alle Ungelernten ist das wohl der zu erwartende Lohn, der oft noch durch unbezahlte Überstunden gedrückt wird und die müssen das quasi hinnehmen, weil ihnen sonst die Leistungen gekürzt werden. Eine gute Bildung bleibt außerdem auch weiterhin ein Privileg. Wenn man nicht von irgendwem eine gewisse Förderung erhält ist das nach meinem Eindruck unheimlich schwer.


----------



## Adi1 (14. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Adi du kennst mich ja,
> 
> Ich glaube noch an das Gute im Menschen



Naja, wenn Du das im Geldbeutel spürst,

dann wäre ja alles iO.


----------



## cryon1c (14. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



empy schrieb:


> Deine Verhandlungsbasis ist halt ziemlich dünn, wenn du vom Arbeitsamt quasi erpresst wirst, die Stelle, so wie sie ist, anzunehmen. Dieser Umstand müsste halt wegfallen und einzusehen und dass das ein Problem ist und es entsprechend zu ändern, genau damit der Mindestlohn nicht für die halbe Bevölkerung Realität wird, sehe ich schon als Aufgabe der Regierung. Natürlich würde es nicht für die halbe Bevölkerung Realität werden, weil mehr als die Hälfte der Stellen eine Qualifikation voraussetzen, die einen entsprechend verhandeln lässt, aber für alle Ungelernten ist das wohl der zu erwartende Lohn, der oft noch durch unbezahlte Überstunden gedrückt wird und die müssen das quasi hinnehmen, weil ihnen sonst die Leistungen gekürzt werden. Eine gute Bildung bleibt außerdem auch weiterhin ein Privileg. Wenn man nicht von irgendwem eine gewisse Förderung erhält ist das nach meinem Eindruck unheimlich schwer.



Naja selbst in vielen Jobs wo man eine gewisse Qualifikation braucht, wird quasi der Mindestlohn bezahlt. Ich sag nur Pflege - Knochenjob mit Risiken, die Bezahlung- wie bei der Putzfrau die höchstens einige Flecken übersehen kann, dazu noch am Wochenende rammeln oder Bereitschaft schieben.
Das Arbeitsamt erpresst einen natürlich in der Form das sie einen egal wie und egal wohin stecken wollen, nur damit man nicht als Arbeitssuchender gemeldet bleibt. Da müssen einfach ein paar Sachen geändert werden, damit die Leute in ihren gelernten Beruf und mit angemessener Bezahlung landen und nicht irgendwo als Helfer, nur weil ihr Beruf aktuell nicht gefragt ist und man halt n halbes Jahr auf eine Stelle warten kann. 
Gute Bildung ist hier bei uns auch wesentlich einfacher zu erreichen als bei den Amis z.B. - die Kosten sind minimal, haben die Eltern kein Geld, springt Papa Staat ein. Das Problem ist eher was da gelernt wird und wie, kann mich noch gut daran erinnern was ich gelernt habe - hab das bislang nicht gebraucht, weder privat noch beruflich. 

Aber zurück zum Thema: Damit die Paketzusteller vernünftiges Deutsch sprechen, vernünftig arbeiten und vernünftiges Geld nach Hause bringen, müssen die sich bewegen - bei Bedarf halt auch auf die Straße. Gerade alle, die nicht bei der DHL oder UPS direkt angestellt sind.


----------



## empy (15. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Gute Bildung ist hier bei uns auch wesentlich einfacher zu erreichen als bei den Amis z.B. - die Kosten sind minimal, haben die Eltern kein Geld, springt Papa Staat ein. Das Problem ist eher was da gelernt wird und wie, kann mich noch gut daran erinnern was ich gelernt habe - hab das bislang nicht gebraucht, weder privat noch beruflich.



Es ist hier schon ziemlich gut, aber wenn das Geld fehlt ist es immer noch deutlich schwieriger. BAföG ist zwar eine nette Idee und oft hilfreich, wenn man aber komplett darauf angewiesen ist und dann noch Wohnraum braucht, weil die Eltern ewig weit von der nächsten passenden Uni wegwohnen, dann kann das ganz schön schwierig werden. Und obwohl ich glaube, dass man den Stoff, den man an der Uni lernt oft nicht direkt braucht, hilft es doch oft, ein entsprechendes Hintergrundwissen zu haben, um manche Sachen zielgerichteter angehen zu können. Außerdem lernt man, wie man überhaupt Dinge angeht, die einen stark oder anfangs sogar überfordern und die nötige Disziplin dazu. Jetzt wird der ein oder andere vielleicht sagen, dass Studenten und Disziplin nicht zwangsweise viel miteinander zu tun haben, aber ich meine halt nicht die Studenten, die oft überall präsent sind, wo man sich mit anderen Leuten befasst, weil sie sonst nirgends an der Uni präsent sind und schon im 10. Semester von ihrem Bachelor sind.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Aber zurück zum Thema: Damit die Paketzusteller vernünftiges Deutsch sprechen, vernünftig arbeiten und vernünftiges Geld nach Hause bringen, müssen die sich bewegen - bei Bedarf halt auch auf die Straße. Gerade alle, die nicht bei der DHL oder UPS direkt angestellt sind.



An sich ja, hat aber einen Haken: Wenn man fünf oder sechs Tage die Woche zehn Stunden oder mehr auf Achse ist, um sich gerade so über Wasser zu halten, hat man ansonsten oft nicht mehr so die Motivation, irgendwas auf die Beine zu stellen.


----------



## cryon1c (15. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



empy schrieb:


> An sich ja, hat aber einen Haken: Wenn man fünf oder sechs Tage die Woche zehn Stunden oder mehr auf Achse ist, um sich gerade so über Wasser zu halten, hat man ansonsten oft nicht mehr so die Motivation, irgendwas auf die Beine zu stellen.



Na weil man keine Motivation hat, ist man auch als moderner Sklave über 50h in der Woche am ackern. Wer sich nicht wehrt, wird ausgebeutet und sich darauf zu verlassen das unser träger Staat da rechtzeitig eingreift - das kann man gleich vergessen und sich einsargen lassen.


----------



## Haasinger (16. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*

Das Geschäft mit den Paketen ist meiner Meinung nach aber logistisch gesehen eine Katastrophe.
Ich zum Beispiel bestelle extrem viel und kann etwa nur 10% selbst annehmen. Als normaler Mensch bin ich nicht einmal im Urlaub so lange zu Hause um das perversierte Zustellzeitfenster (8-20:00) komplett abdecken zu können.

Warum kann man nicht zum Beispiel bei Amazon ein Lieferfenster eintragen lassen? Dann würden sich die Boten die ganzen umsonst gelaufenen und gefahrenen Strecken absolut sparen.
Und wenn es nicht mit der Route vom Paketddienst zusammen passt soll er es halt zur Zentrale in meinem Ort bringen und ich hole es selbst.


----------



## empy (17. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Na weil man keine Motivation hat, ist man auch als moderner Sklave über 50h in der Woche am ackern. Wer sich nicht wehrt, wird ausgebeutet und sich darauf zu verlassen das unser träger Staat da rechtzeitig eingreift - das kann man gleich vergessen und sich einsargen lassen.



Ich finde das ist zu einfach gedacht. Es mag nicht auf alle zutreffen, aber es gibt sicher genug, die unverschuldet um ihre Bildungsmöglichkeiten gekommen sind und dann vom Arbeitsamt so einen Job auf's Auge gedrückt bekommen haben. Und dann einfach zu sagen, die sind alle selber schuld, weil sie sich nicht zusätzlich zu einer 50h-Woche noch aufraffen können um, ja um was genau eigentlich zu tun? Wenn man auf die Straße geht, ist man am Ende auch dem Wohlwollen der Regierung ausgeliefert. Und nebenher noch zu versuchen Bildung unterzubringen? Die macht dann aus einer 50h-Woche ganz schnell mal eine 60-70h-Woche und ich finde es wirklich zu einfach zu sagen, dass man da halt dann durch muss und alle, die das nicht schaffen einfach als unmotiviert abzustempeln.


----------



## DarkWing13 (18. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



tdi-fan schrieb:


> Wir sind ein Betrieb, und bestellen auch einiges mehr
> 
> Und wo gehen mir die Argumente aus? Du hast doch nicht mal begriffen, wie ein Unternehmen funktioniert, obwohl die Grundlagen von BWL in jeder Berufsschule oder Studium vorkommen.
> 
> Wie gesagt, mir ist das zu dumm, mit dir



Jo, und dafür wird der "Abholer" auch sicherlich bezahlt...dumm nur das ich die Parkuhr, das Benzin, die Abnutzung meines Fahrzeugs selbst bezahlen darf...andererseits, wenn sie mir in Zukunft die Pakete kostenlos liefern würden, würde ich mit mir darüber reden lassen... 

Und wenn einer mit "dumm" anfängt, und den Sinn von Anführungszeichen nicht versteht, bei dem hat das ganze BWL Studium wohl auch nicht viel genutzt... 

Und mit den Waren die wir in unserem "Betrieb" jede Woche bestellen, und die ganzen LKWs die die Ware anliefern, bzw. die 40T-LKWs, die die Fertigware (Maschinen)  wieder abholen, will ich erst gar nicht anfangen.
Aber was ich dir sagen kann ist, dass wenn wir unseren Kunden sagen würden, sie sollen ihr "Zeugs" bitte an der nächsten Ladestelle selbst abholen, weil die nicht schnell genug auf die "Klingel" reagiert haben, oder weil der Fahrer eine Stunde später/früher da war, dann hätten wir schon lange keine Kunden mehr...  

mfg

P.S:
Ich hatte gestern wieder 2 gelbe Zettel im Briefkasten...trotz wiederholt angegebenen Ablageort...


----------



## cryon1c (18. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



empy schrieb:


> Ich finde das ist zu einfach gedacht. Es mag nicht auf alle zutreffen, aber es gibt sicher genug, die unverschuldet um ihre Bildungsmöglichkeiten gekommen sind und dann vom Arbeitsamt so einen Job auf's Auge gedrückt bekommen haben. Und dann einfach zu sagen, die sind alle selber schuld, weil sie sich nicht zusätzlich zu einer 50h-Woche noch aufraffen können um, ja um was genau eigentlich zu tun? Wenn man auf die Straße geht, ist man am Ende auch dem Wohlwollen der Regierung ausgeliefert. Und nebenher noch zu versuchen Bildung unterzubringen? Die macht dann aus einer 50h-Woche ganz schnell mal eine 60-70h-Woche und ich finde es wirklich zu einfach zu sagen, dass man da halt dann durch muss und alle, die das nicht schaffen einfach als unmotiviert abzustempeln.



Die Bildung wird vom Arbeitgeber bezahlt (im besten Fall) oder man wird zumindest freigestellt etc. damit man sich nicht umbringt. Arbeiter die sich totackern, arbeiten schlecht. 
Das ist nicht zu einfach. Sich für Tarifverträge, bessere Arbeitsbedingungen und andere Vorteile einzusetzen steht hier jedem frei und jeder sollte seinen HIntern selbst bewegen. Streiken ist hier erlaubt und in vielen Fällen auch erwünscht. Ich nehme z.B. gerne 1x einen Streik bei allen gängigen Logistikern rund um Weihnachten, so ne Woche lang, wenn ich im Jahr danach zufriedene, ausgeschlafene und gut bezahlte Paketzusteller sehe.


----------



## Poulton (18. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Die Bildung wird vom Arbeitgeber bezahlt (im besten Fall) oder man wird zumindest freigestellt etc. damit man sich nicht umbringt.


Und bei welchem Arbeitgeber sollen solch traumhafte Zustände herrschen? 



> Sich für Tarifverträge, bessere Arbeitsbedingungen und andere Vorteile einzusetzen steht hier jedem frei und jeder sollte seinen HIntern selbst bewegen. Streiken ist hier erlaubt und in vielen Fällen auch erwünscht.


Das Thema Union Busting und Betriebsrats-Bashing scheint komplett an dir vorbeigegangen zu sein?
Der Fertigmacher - Hans-Boeckler-Stiftung
Mitbestimmung: „Zielperson“ Betriebsrat - DER SPIEGEL 20/2014
DGB - Bundesvorstand | Was ist Union Busting?
Union-Busting in Deutschland - Die Bekämpfung von Betriebsräten und Gewerkschaften als professionelle Dienstleistung
Arbeitnehmervertretungen - "Es wird rauer in den Betrieben" (Archiv)
Die Rausschmeisser - Feuern um jeden Preis | Das Erste - Panorama
Mobbing, Sabotage, Kündigung Betriebsräte im Visier der Arbeitgeber - Union Busting


----------



## Adi1 (18. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*

Vlt. sollte man mal auch nicht jeden Mist über das I-Net bestellen,

sonst gehen hier auch unsere örtlichen Händler vor die Hunde. 

 Mein Nachbar bestellt Futter für seinen Hund in England,

wegen 3 Euro Ersparnis,

dass ist doch völlig


----------



## cryon1c (18. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*

Bei einem Arbeitgeber der gute Mitarbeiter braucht, die nicht zurückfallen was die aktuellen Technologien, Methoden usw. angeht.  Gut, das betrifft die Paketzusteller jetzt eher weniger, all zu viel Innovation gibt es da nicht und viel zu lernen auch nicht, aber generell ist das üblich. Entweder bilden die selbst aus oder senden die Leute in eine Bildungseinrichtung die passendes Wissen vermittelt. 
Machen wir in der Firma auch, selbst wenn wir Quereinsteiger nehmen - unser Arbeitsumfeld ist so dynamisch, das wir 1/3 vom Tag eh am "lernen" sind weil da was aufkommt was neu, innovativ oder selten ist. 

Und was Union Busting und Bashing angeht - klar gibt es das. Warum gibt es das - na weil die Leute das mit sich machen lassen. 
Die Leute wehren sich nicht - holen sich keine guten Anwälte, klagen nicht. 
Und ich sage es mal so: wenn man in der Firma schon auf Kriegsfuß mit dem Chef steht, wird man nicht glücklich, selbst wenn man gewinnt. Dort zu arbeiten macht keinen Spaß, wenn der Chef einen ansieht, als wäre man ein Terrorist. Daher - Jobwechsel mit passenden Konditionen, sonst wird das nie was. Wenn alle Arbeitnehmer sich nicht mehr ausbeuten lassen, kommt so was nicht mehr vor.


----------



## Poulton (18. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Warum gibt es das - na weil die Leute das mit sich machen lassen.


Nein, nicht weil die Leute das mit sich machen lassen, sondern weil die Unternehmen finanziell am längeren Hebel sitzen. Solche Verfahren ziehen sich gerne mal zwei Jahre und mehr in die Länge.
Achja: Die SPD hatte während der letzten Legislaturperiode mal wieder das "S" in ihren Namen besonders betont und gegen einen Gesetzesentwurf von Grünen und Linkspartei gestimmt, bei der es um einen besseren Schutz und Erleichterungen von und für Betriebsräte ging. 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Und ich sage es mal so: wenn man in der Firma schon auf Kriegsfuß mit dem Chef steht, wird man nicht glücklich, selbst wenn man gewinnt. Dort zu arbeiten macht keinen Spaß, wenn der Chef einen ansieht, als wäre man ein Terrorist. Daher - Jobwechsel mit passenden Konditionen, sonst wird das nie was. Wenn alle Arbeitnehmer sich nicht mehr ausbeuten lassen, kommt so was nicht mehr vor.


Vom hohen Ross hat man natürlich leicht reden. Als ob jeder die Qualifikation hat, mal mir nichts, dir nichts einen Jobwechsel zu machen oder die Chance weich zu fallen, wenn er kündigt. Bei letzteren greift die 3-monatige Sperre vom Amt und die Angst, dass man am Ende ins System Hartz4 abrutscht und damit ein Teil oder alles was man sich über die Jahre aufgebaut hat, weg ist.


----------



## cryon1c (18. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*

Ja klar sitzt das Unternehmen am längeren Hebel - es ist der Arbeitgeber, das sorgt für die Arbeit und bestimmt was abgeht. Man muss sich so oder so darauf verlassen, man hat keine Wahl. Betriebsrat hin oder her, das kann helfen, muss aber nicht.

Und es geht nicht um Qualifikation. Ich arbeite z.B. bei einem Startup im Ausland ohne Kündigungsschutz usw. Ich weiß aber auch was ich mache und wie man sich zu verhalten hat wenn das schief geht (kann ja auch, Startups fallen öfter um, wer da arbeitet ist sich dessen bewusst - selbst wenn man nichts falsch macht und gut arbeitet, kann das schief gehen). Man rutscht nicht ab. 
Und gerade als Paketzusteller ist man sofort bei einem anderen Unternehmen drin wenn das einem nicht passt - die suchen immer Personal und haben moderate Anforderungen. Als jemand mit Erfahrung kommt man da sofort unter, deswegen wundert mich das warum sich so viele ausbeuten lassen.
Man wird nicht reich, hier ist das gleiche wie in der Pflege - es wird schlecht bezahlt egal wie man rangeht, aber dafür hat man praktisch freie Wahl wo man arbeiten will wenn man Berufserfahrung nachweisen kann.


----------



## tdi-fan (18. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



DarkWing13 schrieb:


> mfg



Das Thema hatten wir doch vor einer Woche, und sicher hast du mit deinen Erfahrungen Recht, aber irgendwann muss auch mal gut sein, oder? Brauchen uns nicht weiter zoffen.

Ich wünsch' dir frohe Festtage, einen guten Rutsch, und dass sich die Zusteller bei euch in der Gegend bessern


----------



## Haasinger (18. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*

Ich habe das Gefühl zur Zeit eskaliert es vollkommen. Mein Zusteller hat gestern eine Zustellung im System verbucht die er heute erst gebracht hat.  Schätze mal das ist die Verzweiflung im Weihnachtstrubel.


----------



## cryon1c (18. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



Haasinger schrieb:


> Ich habe das Gefühl zur Zeit eskaliert es vollkommen. Mein Zusteller hat gestern eine Zustellung im System verbucht die er heute erst gebracht hat.  Schätze mal das ist die Verzweiflung im Weihnachtstrubel.



Das ist leider normal. Selbst Prime-Zustellungen usw. Werden nicht am nächsten Tag sondern am übernächsten Tag geliefert, werden aber oft als "in Zustellung" schon am ersten Tag gemeldet. Das passiert wohl wenn das Paket nicht mehr ins Fahrzeug passt oder in den falschen Wagen gepackt wird. Kommt generell bei DPD und GLS & Hermes vor. Kommt so gut wie nie bei DHL, UPS und FedEx vor.


----------



## empy (19. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Wenn alle Arbeitnehmer sich nicht mehr ausbeuten lassen, kommt so was nicht mehr vor.



Du solltest ein Buch schreiben.


----------



## cryon1c (19. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



empy schrieb:


> Du solltest ein Buch schreiben.



Werde ich eventuell. Ich habe mittlerweile in 3 Ländern gelebt und gearbeitet, sowohl als Arbeiter als auch Selbstständig oder wie aktuell als freiberuflicher Berater, aber exklusiv bei einer Firma - und ich habe mich in keinem Moment ausbeuten lassen, hatte mit jedem Chef ein vernünftiges Verhältnis und empfehle das jedem so zu machen. Man wird nicht glücklich wenn man seine Arbeit, Kollegen oder die Chefetage hasst und jeden Tag dahin wie zu einer Hinrichtung geht. Das macht krank und kostet über längeren Zeitraum wesentlich mehr als nur das fehlende Stück vom Gehalt. Wir sind hier in einem der reichsten Länder der Welt, mit einem super Sozialnetz und können es uns leisten, vernünftig zu arbeiten und vernünftige Löhne dafür zu bekommen.


----------



## Olstyle (19. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*

Beschäftige dich vorher mal damit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Survivorship Bias – Wikipedia
xkcd: Survivorship Bias


----------



## cryon1c (19. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Beschäftige dich vorher mal damit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich kenne das. Meine Kunden sind Twitch & Youtube Streamer. Da ist die Rate zwischen Erfolg und Versagen gut 1:1000, ich kenne das also ganz genau. Wir reden hier aber nicht von Leuten die einen Flugzeugabsturz überleben oder selbstständig werden, wir reden hier über Arbeiter, die durch Tarifverträge und Gesetze abgesichert sind, die einen Mindestlohn haben, einen Urlaubsanspruch und weitere Regelungen usw. Die kann keiner hier einfach so umgehen und selbst wenn - dort will man eh nicht arbeiten, wenn die Chefetage einen raushaben will um jeden Preis. Ich weiß genau von was ich hier rede, ich war auch angestellt und nicht nur selbstständig. Survivorship Bias trifft auf die Statistiken vom Arbeitsmarkt nicht zu, selbst wenn es die Fälle gibt - die sind so selten, es hat keine Auswirkung auf den gesamten Arbeitsmarkt.


----------



## Poulton (19. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Die kann keiner hier einfach so umgehen und selbst wenn - dort will man  eh nicht arbeiten, wenn die Chefetage einen raushaben will um jeden  Preis.


Von wollen kann manchmal keine Rede sein, sondern vom müssen. Dazu kommt in manchen Gegenden: Bei einer Mietsklavenfirma Zeitarbeitsbude raus, in die nächste rein, weil es eben nichts wirklich anderes gibt und man steht trotzdem wieder im gleichen Entleihbetrieb wie zuvor. Ohne das sich irgendwas gebessert hat.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich weiß genau von was ich hier rede, ich war auch angestellt und nicht nur selbstständig.


Angestellt als was? Höhere oder gar leitende Position? Dann ist das was (komplett) anderes, als wenn man unten rumkraucht und froh ist, wenn man den Mindestlohn bekommt und nicht wenn dieser, z.B. über diese neckische Regelung für Langzeitarbeitslose oder andere legale Wege, umgangen wird. Von dem gegeneinander ausspielen von Festangestellten, Angestellten in Tochtergesellschaften, Zeitarbeitern, Werkverträglern und ZA bei Werkverträglern will ich da noch nichtmal anfangen.
Auch das viel beschworene "Beschäftigungswunder" wird vorallem durch atypische und prekäre Beschäftigungen erreicht.
Gesamtwirtschaft & Umwelt - Erwerbstaetigkeit - Atypische Beschaeftigung - Statistisches Bundesamt (Destatis)
Studie: Millionen Arbeitnehmer leben prekaer | Wirtschaft | DW | 24.09.2018
Ein Deutschland in dem wir gut und gerne leben und die SPD immer wieder betont, für was das "S" in ihrem Namen steht.


----------



## Two-Face (19. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*

Die dreistesten Tricks, mit denen Chefs den Mindestlohn umgehen - FOCUS Online

https://www.etl-rechtsanwaelte.de/aktuelles/strategien-zur-umgehung-des-mindestlohngesetzes-2015

So viel zum ach so sicheren Mindestlohn.


----------



## cryon1c (19. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Die dreistesten Tricks, mit denen Chefs den Mindestlohn umgehen - FOCUS Online
> 
> https://www.etl-rechtsanwaelte.de/aktuelles/strategien-zur-umgehung-des-mindestlohngesetzes-2015
> 
> So viel zum ach so sicheren Mindestlohn.



Klar wird das umgangen, jeder Unternehmer testet die Grenzen von den neuen Gesetzen und Vorschriften, immer. Mehr oder minder erfolgreich, das ist ja deren Gewinn um den es geht. Wer zu weit geht, wird bestraft - aber nur dann wenn die Mitarbeiter sich melden, das ganze belegen können und klagen usw. 
Es gibt keine 100% Kugelsichere Gesetze, es findet sich immer eine Lücke. Dafür sind ja unsere Gerichte da, man muss nicht mal das Gesetz ändern, nur klagen. Haben XYZ Menschen geklagt und gewonnen, werden sich die Firmen davor distanzieren - kein Unternehmer geht ein hohes Risiko ein wegen n paar Kröten. 
Da ich selbst als freier Mitarbeiter arbeite (und eigentlich Fußvolk bin, keine leitende Position usw), verdiene ich mehr - trotz Selbstständigkeit und Home Office mit recht bissigen Ausgaben bin ich weit über dem Mindestlohn. Warum? Weil ich meinen A**** nicht für 9,50€ die Stunde verkaufe. Hab ich aber mal, ich hab z.B. 2017 noch einen 400€/Teilzeit-Job in einer Reinigungsfirma gehabt. Bezahlung leicht über Tarif, Fahrkosten erstattet bekommen, gesetzlicher Urlaub, Überstunden verrechnet, alles wie es sein soll. Ich hab es halt gemacht weil ich Zeit übrig hatte und halt was kurzfristiges mitmachen wollte und nicht nur daheim den halben Tag rumgammeln. Bekommen hab ich derweil etwa 0,20€ mehr pro Stunde als der Mindestlohn, weil die Firma nach Tarif und nicht nach Mindestlohn geht. Das ist hier üblich, normal und alltäglich. Wäre das nicht so, wäre ich sofort rausspaziert aus der Firma und je nach dem was passiert wäre, hätte ich das auch gemeldet. 
Jeder muss hier selbst aktiv sein. Sich auskennen, sich mit den Gesetzen und Vorschriften beschäftigen und sich Eier wachsen lassen bei Bedarf. Sonst wird man nie glücklich, auch wenn man diese Arbeit liebt - das frisst einen auf. Geld ist zwar nicht alles, aber zu wenig Geld ist mittlerweile nicht gesund hier in diesem Land.. wie überall eigentlich.


----------



## Poulton (19. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*

Die Liste auf der Seite des BMAS für die allgemeinverbindlich erklärten  Tariverträge wird zwar derzeit überarbeit, aber der fürs  Gebäudereinigerhandwerk unterliegt der Allgemeinverbindlichkeit.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Da ich selbst als freier Mitarbeiter arbeite (und eigentlich Fußvolk  bin, keine leitende Position usw), verdiene ich mehr - trotz  Selbstständigkeit und Home Office mit recht bissigen Ausgaben bin ich  weit über dem Mindestlohn.


Also wie gehabt: Vom hohen Ross  herab. Man hat Qualifikationen und Kenntnisse, mit denen man ein  gewisses Alleinstellungsmerkmal hat und war zur richtigen Zeit am  richtigen Ort. Das es der Mehrheit oder zumindest einem nicht geringen Teil der Menschen in diesem Land nicht so geht, wird vollkommen ausgeblendet. Ein echter FDPler.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Weil ich meinen A**** nicht für 9,50€ die Stunde verkaufe.


Viel Spaß auf dem Amt zu erklären, warum das für dich nicht zumutbar ist und nicht sanktioniert werden sollte. ZA-Buden haben einen erstaunlich kurzen Dienstweg zum Amt.


----------



## Olstyle (19. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich kenne das. [...]
> Survivorship Bias trifft auf die Statistiken vom Arbeitsmarkt nicht zu, selbst wenn es die Fälle gibt - die sind so selten, es hat keine Auswirkung auf den gesamten Arbeitsmarkt.


Falls das aus meinem Post nicht klar wurde: DU bist in dem Zusammenhang der "Überlebende". 
Du extrapolierst deine Erfahrungen auf alle anderen Arbeitnehmer und meinst es gibt keine Probleme weil du keine hattest.


----------



## cryon1c (19. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



Poulton schrieb:


> Die Liste auf der Seite des BMAS für die allgemeinverbindlich erklärten  Tariverträge wird zwar derzeit überarbeit, aber der fürs  Gebäudereinigerhandwerk unterliegt der Allgemeinverbindlichkeit.
> 
> 
> Viel Spaß auf dem Amt zu erklären, warum das für dich nicht zumutbar ist und nicht sanktioniert werden sollte. ZA-Buden haben einen erstaunlich kurzen Dienstweg zum Amt.



Ich suche mir eine Arbeit, ich biete mich nicht als Sklave bei einer Zeitarbeitsfirma an. Zeitarbeit ist für kurzfristige Leiharbeiter gedacht, die z.B. eine Sommerpause überbrücken usw (wenn der Club in die Sommerpause geht und die Thekenkräfte hier 1,5 Monate die Eier schaukeln dürfen, gehen die in die Zeitarbeit - da macht das SINN). Dauerhafte Beschäftigung bei einer Zeitarbeitsfirma ist grober Unfug, egal wie man das ansieht. 
Und innerhalb von 3 Monaten ist das Amt nicht in der Lage, die Sanktionen durchzudrücken, die brauchen ja schon 1,5 Monate um da irgendwas zu bewilligen. Wenn ich in 3 Monaten keine Arbeit finde, mach ich was falsch. Headhunter, LinkedIn, Kontakte spielen lassen, Kunden fragen - es gibt immer was. Gerade wenn man im Nachtleben gearbeitet hat und XYZ Veranstalter, Clubbesitzer usw. kennt - da ist man sofort drin, zumal man ja nicht aufm Dorf wohnt. Jeder kann sich das leicht oder schwer machen. 
Ich habe auch erst jetzt, mit 31, angefangen richtig Geld zu verdienen. Hab davor auch wenig verdient, aber niemals unter dem Mindestlohn pro Stunde.  Und klar kann man dem Arbeitsamt sagen und auch dagegen klagen. Es gab eine massive Klagewelle über Jahre und das Arbeitsamt hat fast immer verloren - warum wohl. 

Hintern hoch, für sein Einkommen und Betriebsklima etc. einsetzen, nur dann wirds was. Will man das nicht, wird man ausgenutzt. Das Leben ist halt kein Ponyhof, das lernt man eigentlich aber schon beim ersten Studentenjob oder Sommerjob als Schüler.


----------



## Poulton (19. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*

Genau, der Hauptschüler der Fachlagerist gelernt hat, lässt sich Headhuntern und ist bei LinkedIn. Da bekommt er dann mit Sicherheit einen Spitzenjob in Führungsposition. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=apQT1BQbR8A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## cryon1c (19. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



Poulton schrieb:


> Genau, der Hauptschüler der Fachlagerist gelernt hat, lässt sich Headhuntern und ist bei LinkedIn. Da bekommt er dann mit Sicherheit einen Spitzenjob in Führungsposition.



Ja ne klar, der hat seine Kontakte in seinem Umfeld, ich in meinem. Jeder findet was, gibt hier eigentlich für jeden Arbeit der halbwegs was kann. Man muss nicht 3 Sprachen sprechen und Erfahrungen aus IT, Eventmanagement, Service und sonstigem mitbringen, um nen Job zu bekommen von dem man leben kann, nicht nur überleben. 
Der aktuelle Arbeitsmarkt ist so gut wie noch nie hier im Land, es gibt alles, aktuell ist hier auch massiver Umschwung in die digitale Welt (das was die Koreaner schon vor 15 Jahren gemacht haben, ist hier endlich angekommen), da gibt es massig Arbeit auf der Welt (nicht nur DE, wir sind ja flexibel heutzutage, auch mit unseren Grenzen).
Aber da muss sich jeder drum kümmern. Ich empfehle keinem z.B. Schmied zu lernen weil der Beruf nahezu ausgestorben ist, es gibt nur eine Handvoll von denen


----------



## Poulton (19. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Ja ne klar, der hat seine Kontakte in seinem Umfeld, ich in meinem.


Die häufig selbst nur aus Personen mit ähnlichen Lebensläufen besteht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Der aktuelle Arbeitsmarkt ist so gut wie noch nie hier im Land, es gibt alles, [...]


Einen Scheissdreck ist der. Das angebliche Jobwunder und wie gut der deutsche Arbeitsmarkt doch ist, basiert auf prekären und atypischen Beschäftigungsverhältnissen. Aber das hatte ich in einem vorherigen Post schonmal gesagt und mit Quellen unterlegt.

Aktuelle  Sozialpolitik: Der nach Gerhard Schroder "beste Niedriglohnsektor", der  in Europa geschaffen wurde, betrifft mehr als jeden funften  Arbeitnehmer in Deutschland
DGB - Bundesvorstand | DGB-Faktencheck: Niedriglohne in Deutschland
Die  Entwicklung des Niedriglohnsektors zwischen 1996 und 2015 – Osterreich,  Deutschland und die Schweiz im Vergleich | Arbeit & Wirtschaft


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*


Zu meiner Kindheit war der Postbote ein ehrenwerter Beamter und konnte von seinem Einkommen ein kleines Haus bauen und seine Kinder auf die Universität schicken. Und heute? Nach der Marktliberalisierung haben wir zwar unglaublich viele Dienste, gut ist aber keiner, und es ist "unglaublich effektiv", wenn drei Dienste jeden Tag dasselbe Haus beliefern und stattdessen die Mitarbeiter ein Drittel von dem verdienen, was früher der Postbeamte hatte.

Und wenn jetzt Paketgebühren erhöht werden, wird davon bei den Zustellern genau null ankommen. Der neoliberale Dreck zerstört das Soziale Gefüge unseres Landes. Infrastruktur hat in staatlicher Hand zu  bleiben und die Post gehört dazu. Der Vorteil von Beamten ist, dass sie nicht streiken dürfen und das ist bei Dingen wie Post, Wasser, Strom, Gas, Krankenhäusern, Polizei, Bunderwehr ziemlich hilfreich,



cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich suche mir eine Arbeit, ich biete mich nicht als Sklave bei einer Zeitarbeitsfirma an. .


Zeitarbeit mit guter Qualifikation ist eine ziemlich sinnvolle Sache. Ich habe das viele Jahre gemacht und mir einige Firmen angesehen. Für ein Projekt war das jeweils sehr gut, fest angestellt hätte ich bei keiner der Firmen sein wollen. Zeitarbeitsfirmen zahlen das Appartment vor Ort und die Fahrkosten. Während der Probezeit sollte man tunlichst nicht umziehen und hätte doppelte Haushaltskosten. Das wergt die minimal höheren Gehälter nicht auf. Das Grundprinzip ist ok, solange die Bezahlung ok ist. Gute Zeitarbeitsfirmen beschäftigen einen natürlich auch nach Projektende weiter. Das sind dan jedesmal ein paar Wochen zusätzlicher Urlaub.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Der aktuelle Arbeitsmarkt ist so gut wie noch nie hier im Land


Ich kenne noch Zeiten der Vollbeschäftigung und guter Gehälter in den siebziger Jahren. Die Realgehälter sinken bei den unteren zwei Dritteln seit 30 Jahren, nur die oberen zehn Prozent, vermutlich nur 5% bekommen mehr und mehr. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: Lohnexzesse: Wie viel Lohn ist zu viel? - Beobachter


----------



## cryon1c (19. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*

Ja die Schere zwischen Arm und Reich ist größer geworden. Und die Kosten sind massiv gestiegen, alles kostet mehr, das ist aber kein Beinbruch - geht den Nachbarn in der EU genau so wenn nicht noch schlimmer. Die Mittelklasse ist aber immer noch massiv und wächst überall, nicht nur hier. Das verlagert sich da auch.
Zudem sind diese Statistiken extrem verfälscht. Ich beziehe mein Einkommen von einer Firma in Israel. Selbst wenn also das Finanzamt diese Statistik führen würde und mein bereinigtes Einkommen nehmen würde (was NICHT der Fall ist, wer bitte schön würde für eine Statistik das bereinigte Einkommen von einem freiberuflichen Berater nach Abzug aller seiner Kosten nehmen - das ist n Eimer voll Arbeit pro Person was mein Steuerberater sagt und mir das letzte Hemd auszieht) - wie wird das gezählt? Firmenstandort? Mein Standort? 
Die Realgehälter sinken natürlich, aber nur minimal und das ist EU-weit, daran lässt sich nicht rütteln. Dafür haben wir weit mehr Freiheiten gewonnen was den Arbeitsmarkt angeht, jeder kann aktuell auf der ganzen Welt eingesetzt werden, in vielen Ländern kann ich auch ohne ein Visum einfach einreisen für bis zu 90 Tage und dort meine Dinge verrichten


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Zudem sind diese Statistiken extrem verfälscht.


Viele Prozent der Steuerpflichtigen in Deutschland leben nach einem Modell wie Deinem?
Die Finanzämter haben ziemlich gute Daten und geben die an das Bundesamt für Statistik weiter.


----------



## cryon1c (20. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Viele Prozent der Steuerpflichtigen in Deutschland leben nach einem Modell wie Deinem?
> Die Finanzämter haben ziemlich gute Daten und geben die an das Bundesamt für Statistik weiter.



Haben sie, aber die Anzahl der Leute die wie ich arbeiten, die ist massiv gestiegen. Dazu sind hier viele Arbeiter aus dem Ausland, die ihre Steuern nicht hier bezahlen und die Daten dem Finanzamt nur bedingt vorliegen. Wenn du hier nem Bauarbeiter 2100€ zahlst, der aber weit weniger Steuern bei sich in Land XYZ im Osten bezahlt, dann ist die Statistik wieder verfälscht. Solchen Statistiken traue ich noch weniger als der Bild und das muss schon was heißen.
Die generelle Richtung stimmt, die Zahlen stimmen nicht. Dazu hat sich die Welt massiv gewandelt mit den offenen Grenzen, das wird nicht bedacht.


----------



## Poulton (20. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Haben sie, aber die Anzahl der Leute die wie ich arbeiten, die ist massiv gestiegen.


Aber nicht weil die Solo-Selbstständigkeit so toll ist, sondern sich als brauchbares Vehikel für Outsourcing und Vernichtung SV-pflichtiger Arbeitsplätze herraustellte. Man kann es auch Scheinselbstständigkeit nennen, die Aufgrund von Unterbesetzung der entsprechenden Stellen und Gesetzeslücken nicht effektiv verfolgt werden kann.


----------



## cryon1c (20. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



Poulton schrieb:


> Aber nicht weil die Solo-Selbstständigkeit so toll ist, sondern sich als brauchbares Vehikel für Outsourcing und Vernichtung SV-pflichtiger Arbeitsplätze herraustellte. Man kann es auch Scheinselbstständigkeit nennen, die Aufgrund von Unterbesetzung der entsprechenden Stellen und Gesetzeslücken nicht effektiv verfolgt werden kann.



Ich rede nicht von Scheinselbstständigen, die hier für eine lokale Firma und NUR für diese eine Firma arbeiten, sich wie andere Mitarbeiter am Arbeitsplatz einfinden usw.
Was bei mir normal ist (Home Office für eine Firma außerhalb der EU, die keine Filialen hier hat und rein auf Online-Dienstleistungen spezialisiert ist), ist bei denen nicht normal. In der EU gibt es gar keinen Grund, einen Selbstständigen dauerhaft zu beschäftigen ohne den zu übernehmen. 
Outsourcing ist an sich was gutes, wenn man Geld sparen will, das wird schon lange gemacht und ist gar nicht verkehrt. Wenn man irgendwas an eine Firma im anderen Land abtreten kann und so die Gewinne steigert, warum nicht? Soll natürlich alles nach dem Gesetz gemacht wird. 
Übrigens ist die Selbständigkeit teurer für den Unternehmer als der angestellte. Der Selbstständige hat höhere Kosten (allein schon weil der privat versichert ist, seine Werkzeuge, Autos und andere Kosten tragen muss blah) und verkauft sich nicht für billig. Ein Arbeiter kostet immer weniger als ein Selbständiger im selben Land. Selbst in den Zeiten wo ich als DJ unterwegs war, haben die Clubs die StammDJs für ganze Monate gebucht anstatt sie für nen Abend oder pro Stunde zu bezahlen wie das üblich ist - weil sich damit die Kosten massiv senken lassen. 
Wer sich als Selbstständiger unter Wert verkauft und am Ende weniger hat als der Arbeiter in der gleichen Position bei der Firma, der macht grundlegend was falsch.


----------



## empy (20. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*

Also ich geb's auf. Völlig losgelöst von der Realität. So was abgehobenes sieht man sonst nur auf Bundesebene in der Politik.

Jeder kann auf die Schnauze fliegen oder schon ganz unten starten und zu glauben, dass alles, was man erreicht hat, ausschließlich darauf beruht, wie toll man ist, ist in meinen Augen totale Verblendung.


----------



## Poulton (20. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



empy schrieb:


> So was abgehobenes sieht man sonst nur auf Bundesebene in der Politik.


Für mich hört er sich wie ein FDPler an.



cryon1c schrieb:


> In der EU gibt es gar keinen Grund, einen  Selbstständigen dauerhaft zu beschäftigen ohne den zu übernehmen.


Willkommen in Deutschland 2018, wo es eben so ist. Und warum macht man das? Aus dem gleichen Grund warum man z.B. Kettenbefristungen macht, Festangestellte durch 1€-Jobber ersetzt wurden oder man seit rund 15 Jahren dauerhafte Produktionsspitzen hat, die nur durch Leiharbeiter abgedeckt werden. Unbefristete SV-pflichtige Festangestellungen sind ja schließlich pfui. 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Übrigens ist die Selbständigkeit teurer für den Unternehmer als der angestellte.


So,  ist sie das? Wenn der (Schein-)Selbstständige pro Stunde ein Honorar  von 9,19€ bekommt und ein Festangestellter einen Stundenlohn von 9,19€,  wer kostet dem Unternehmen wohl mehr und wer hat mehr Geld hinterher in  der Tasche?



> Der Selbstständige hat höhere Kosten (allein  schon weil der privat versichert ist, seine Werkzeuge, Autos und andere  Kosten tragen muss blah) und verkauft sich nicht für billig.


40 Prozent der Selbststaendigen bleiben mit Gehalt unter dem Mindestlohn
Selbststaendigkeit: Freie Knechte | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## empy (20. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



Poulton schrieb:


> Für mich hört er sich wie ein FDPler an.



Das habe ich mir tatsächlich auch schon oft gedacht.



Poulton schrieb:


> So,  ist sie das? Wenn der (Schein-)Selbstständige pro Stunde ein Honorar  von 9,19€ bekommt und ein Festangestellter einen Stundenlohn von 9,19€,  wer kostet dem Unternehmen wohl mehr und wer hat mehr Geld hinterher in  der Tasche?



Das gilt halt nur für Leute außerhalb des Untertassenrands.


----------



## Haasinger (20. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*

Ich finde der Interessierte User hat das weiter oben sehr schön auf den Punkt gebracht.
Im Kapitalismus fließt das Geld immer dahin wo schon am meisten davon vorhanden ist. 
Also bei der Post vom Zusteller weg in die Taschen der Aktionäre bzw. Führungsetage.
Lösung: Verstaatlichen. Punkt.


----------



## cryon1c (20. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



Poulton schrieb:


> So,  ist sie das? Wenn der (Schein-)Selbstständige pro Stunde ein Honorar  von 9,19€ bekommt und ein Festangestellter einen Stundenlohn von 9,19€,  wer kostet dem Unternehmen wohl mehr und wer hat mehr Geld hinterher in  der Tasche?



Welcher Selbstständige steht denn bitte für 9,19€ vom Sofa auf? Der muss mindestens 2-3€ mehr bekommen als der Angestellte, damit der beim Netto-Lohn das gleiche rausbekommt wie der fest angestellte Arbeiter. Versicherungen fressen Geld, der bekommt keinen bezahlten Urlaub, kein Weihnachtsgeld, keine Zuschüsse für WE oder Nachtschicht, seine Kosten sind allgemein wesentlich höher und der darf sich auch noch um alles selbst kümmern - Versicherungen, Steuern, all die notwendigen Sachen die für die Arbeit gebraucht werden (den gestellt wird meist nichts bis gar nichts). Das macht keiner freiwillig - lieber im 450€-Job mit Aufstocken als sich für das gleiche Geld versklaven zu lassen (denn mehr als Hartz4 bleibt da am Ende nicht wenn man als Selbstständiger unter 1700€ Netto heimgeht - davon noch Fahrkosten, Steuerberater und Arbeitsklamotte bezahlen und man ist arm). 
Zum Rest hab ich genug gesagt. Wer sich ausbeuten lässt, für paar Kröten pro Stunde arbeitet und sich nicht bewegt, der ruiniert nicht nur selbst, sondern die gesamte Branche. Hab ich unter DJs oft genug erlebt - den ganzen Abend für nen Fuffi, dazu noch eigene Technik mitbringen, Musik selbst bezahlen und Taxigeld gab es auch net -nur damit man nen Namen bekommt. Das der Kollege damit alle anderen unterbietet, ist dem oft nicht mal bewusst - deswegen haben wir immer mit dem Nachwuchs gesprochen - Arbeit kostet Geld, also verlange gefälligst was vernünftiges. Hat geklappt, keiner ist für 0,nix arbeiten gegangen, lieber daheim gammeln als dem Veranstalter nen 4stelligen reinen Gewinn pro Abend erwirtschaften ohne selbst was davon zu sehen. 
Das geht jeden was an, ich kann aber nicht jeden anschnauzen das der gefälligst das Unterbieten lassen soll - wenn die anderen egal sind, dann wenigstens für die eigene Geldbörse...


----------



## fipS09 (20. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*

Du bist offensichtlich noch nie in der Situation gewesen dir nicht die Rosinen rauspicken zu können. Wenn du sonst nix zu essen aufm Tisch hast und finanzielle Verpflichtungen lässt du dich auch für den Mindestlohn ausbeuten, weil alles besser ist als garnix zu haben.
Bei Paketdiensten werden Ausländer importiert und in Containern untergebracht die ihre Rechte nichtmal kennen. Und wenn du als alter Fahrer irgendwo kündigst bekommst du bestimmt nen neuen Job, aber unter Garantie nicht zu den gleichen Konditionen, davon kannst du dann nur träumen.


----------



## cryon1c (20. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



fipS09 schrieb:


> Du bist offensichtlich noch nie in der Situation gewesen dir nicht die Rosinen rauspicken zu können. Wenn du sonst nix zu essen aufm Tisch hast und finanzielle Verpflichtungen lässt du dich auch für den Mindestlohn ausbeuten, weil alles besser ist als garnix zu haben.
> Bei Paketdiensten werden Ausländer importiert und in Containern untergebracht die ihre Rechte nichtmal kennen. Und wenn du als alter Fahrer irgendwo kündigst bekommst du bestimmt nen neuen Job, aber unter Garantie nicht zu den gleichen Konditionen, davon kannst du dann nur träumen.



Selbst wenn man das macht, macht man das für n paar Monate während man ne vernünftige Stelle sucht. Das machen auch viele. Aber dauerhaft unter dem Mindestlohn stecken wird die Person weit mehr kosten als die fehlenden paar Kröten pro Stunde. Jeder der vernünftig denken kann, weiß das man sich damit weder was leisten kann noch in der Zukunft was haben wird. Wer so arbeitet, wird auch in der Rente kein Geld haben. 
Wie gesagt, solange sich die Leute so verhalten, wird es immer so weitergehen, da kann man auch nicht mit Gesetzen gegensteuern. Die Leute müssen sich selbst bewegen und aktiv werden.


----------



## Poulton (20. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*

Genau, alles nur faule Schweine, die sich nicht bewegen wollen.  

Die Paternoster-Gesellschaft: Reiche fahren nach oben, Arme nach unten | HuffPost Deutschland
Niedriglohn: 1,4 Milliarden Menschen arbeiten unter widrigen Umstaenden | ZEIT ONLINE
Die Opfer des Exportweltmeisters - Wie Deutschland Arbeitslosigkeit in Europa produziert  | rbb


> [...]
> Angefangen mit dem Foul-Spiel hat Gerhard Schröder mit der Einführung von Hartz-IV, Leiharbeit und befristeter Beschäftigung.
> Für fast die Hälfte der Beschäftigten sanken seitdem die Reallöhne.  Und: Der Niedriglohnsektor wuchs so stark wie in keinem anderen  Euro-Land auf gut 20 Prozent aller Arbeitnehmer.
> Damit verstößt Deutschland gegen eine Regel, zu der sich die  Euro-Länder bei der Einführung der gemeinsamen Währung verpflichtet  hatten: Jedes Land sollte dafür Sorge tragen, dass die Löhne  entsprechend der Produktivität steigen. Aber Deutschland verschaffte  sich einen unlauteren Vorteil: Die Lohnentwicklung blieb unterhalb der  Zielvorgaben der EU.
> [...]




Einige hier scheinen wirklich im 5-Sterne Hotel Wolkenkuckucksheim zu leben, in dem auf der Dachterrasse mit einem Aperitif genüsslich auf die Armut angestoßen wird und was man doch selber für ein toller Hecht ist.


----------



## cryon1c (20. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*

Ja und das wälzt man auf Politiker ab, aber selbst nichts machen oder wat?
Die Franzosen bewegen sich auf die Straße sobald denen was nicht passt, die Deutschen motzen und machen weiter wie bisher. Und das 2/3 vom Europa bei uns arbeiten will, liegt an den offenen Grenzen und massiven Unterschieden im Einkommen quer durch die EU, daran lässt sich nichts machen. Wir haben das gewollt - offene Grenzen, jeder kann leben und arbeiten wo er mag in der EU - und die Leute machen das auch. Das sie jetzt nicht dran denken, die lokalen Gesetze und lernen und zu befolgen (in beide Richtungen - sich dran halten und andere, z.B. Arbeitgeber dazu bewegen), ist das nu nicht wirklich unser Problem.

Die Armut kommt davon das sich die Leute nicht dagegen wehren. Sklaven haben sich auch befreit, Aufstände angezettelt und zu den Waffen gegriffen, warum lassen sich aktuell die Leute also wie Sklaven behandeln und kriegen ihren Hintern nicht hoch?


----------



## empy (21. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Paketzustellung soll teurer werden: Große Anbieter planen Preiserhöhungen*



Haasinger schrieb:


> Im Kapitalismus fließt das Geld immer dahin wo schon am meisten davon vorhanden ist.



Das ist tatsächlich ein Riesenproblem. Jeder außer den oberen paar  Prozent muss immer stärker gegen diesen Sog anarbeiten. Das reinste  schwarze Loch.


----------

